# 2009 Darton Line Up - Hang on to your hats!!



## Down4dacount

I will have more information to follow in the next few days. 

All I will say is I have shot one of the new bows already. The boys at Darton have hit a home run with this new line up. Talk about a face lift....new camo, limb pockets, grips, and a lighter riser just to name a few. 

As far as speed, I won't touch on that just yet. But I will say that @ 29" with a 350grain arrow at 67lbs I touched 341fps!!!!! And the bow I shot wasn't even their speed bow for 09'.

This WILL be the bow to have in the woods next fall, I guarantee it. 

Stay tuned....


----------



## celticgladiator

i've always liked Darton bows. i have one that is about 15 years old that i still shoot at times. its a little slow but i still love that bow.


----------



## Down4dacount

*Shoot and compare*

I myself have been one of the guys who fall into the trap of advertising. I'm not going to bash any bows on here, that is not the purpose of this post. However, some of the companies promoting their speed bows are failing to be honest when it comes to the specifications that lead to their numbers. Listing IBO speeds based on an arrow that weighs 4.4gpi is not true IBO, and more importantly, it's not even realistic. Personally, I don't know anyone that shoots that light of an arrow. 

I'm going to use the motto of, "Shoot and Compare" when it comes to this thread. Instead of buying something because of advertising, buy something because it shoots good. When the new Pro 3500 becomes available, do yourself a favor and shoot and compare. You will not be disappointed. 

The new Pro 3500 is going to feature pivoting limb pockets, lighter riser, pro series strings and cables, and all new camo. 

Here are the rest of the specs on the Pro 3500:

Axle to axle: 33 13/16
Brace Height: 6"
Weight: 3.9lbs

Here is the kicker, at a "true" 75% let off, this bow is shooting *349fps.* And I will add, that is with 84% stored energy. 

I will post a picture on here as soon as I can. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## flutyflakes51

Down4dacount said:


> I myself have been one of the guys who fall into the trap of advertising. I'm not going to bash any bows on here, that is not the purpose of this post. However, some of the companies promoting their speed bows are failing to be honest when it comes to the specifications that lead to their numbers. Listing IBO speeds based on an arrow that weighs 4.4gpi is not true IBO, and more importantly, it's not even realistic. Personally, I don't know anyone that shoots that light of an arrow.
> 
> I'm going to use the motto of, "Shoot and Compare" when it comes to this thread. Instead of buying something because of advertising, buy something because it shoots good. When the new Pro 3500 becomes available, do yourself a favor and shoot and compare. You will not be disappointed.
> 
> The new Pro 3500 is going to feature pivoting limb pockets, lighter riser, pro series strings and cables, and all new camo.
> 
> Here are the rest of the specs on the Pro 3500:
> 
> Axle to axle: 33 13/16
> Brace Height: 6"
> Weight: 3.9lbs
> 
> Here is the kicker, at a "true" 75% let off, this bow is shooting *349fps.* And I will add, that is with 84% stored energy.
> 
> I will post a picture on here as soon as I can. You won't be disappointed.



Good news... :darkbeer::tongue: Can't wait to see a pic. If they come out with a thinner grip, look out.............


----------



## Ghost 133

Is this Pro 3500 using the same cams as the 3000? If so have they added an adjustable draw stop so you can get some sort of a valley to the end of the cycle. That was the thing that turned me off on the 3000. If you creeped a hair you was gone. Please tell me they do still have limb pockets and have not went the route of two other companies. What camo they using? If you can say that is.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Very Interesting Indeed!


----------



## Down4dacount

*Grips and such*

As far as the new cams, I have my limitations on here, but I agreed with the draw stop and valley issue. It has been addressed and it not an issue. I assure you of that. 

The new grip options are bullet proof. To the best of my knowledge there are going to be three to choose from. 

I'm going to keep the lip zipped as far as the camo, I will say that the cams and limb pockets are going to be brown instead of green. A very nice change in my opinion.


----------



## dartman

Down4dacount said:


> As far as speed, I won't touch on that just yet. But I will say that @ 29" with a 350grain arrow at 67lbs I touched 341fps!!!!! And the bow I shot wasn't even their speed bow for 09'.


This bow that you personally shot, was it the 3500 or is the 3500 the "speed bow" you refer to?

It does sound like Darton's ready to make a move on the leaders...


----------



## hoyt em all

how is the draw cycle? do you have the draw force curve #s?


----------



## Down4dacount

*Nope*

The bow I shot was not the speed bow.


----------



## michihunter

Any idea when the official announcement will be made for their new lineup?


----------



## norsask darton

Better be released quickly, I sold my Pro2000 and was going to order an Elite GT500. If they would let them horses out earlier in the year I'd be alot happier! Can't wait to see the pics of the new stuff. Sold mine because of the handle. Tough hunting with my daughter's Edge and not having my own bow for awhile.


----------



## norsask darton

I can't take this waiting thing! Moose must die first week of October! Not likely to have a new Darton by then, but I can dream.


----------



## RT1

norsask darton said:


> I can't take this waiting thing! Moose must die first week of October! Not likely to have a new Darton by then, but I can dream.


Call Darton yourself and see if they can get you one early? or atleast find out when they will launch.



I sold my darton avalanche and went back to a mathews switchback. I gained almost 30fps., much quieter and smoother.


----------



## archery ham

Down4dacount said:


> I will have more information to follow in the next few days.
> 
> All I will say is I have shot one of the new bows already. The boys at Darton have hit a home run with this new line up. Talk about a face lift....new camo, limb pockets, grips, and a lighter riser just to name a few.
> 
> As far as speed, I won't touch on that just yet. But I will say that *@ 29" with a 350grain arrow at 67lbs I touched 341fps*!!!!! And the bow I shot wasn't even their speed bow for 09'.
> 
> This WILL be the bow to have in the woods next fall, I guarantee it.
> 
> Stay tuned....


Very impressive. 

Total Arrow Weight: 500 
Bow IBO Speed: 368 
Adjustment for Draw Length: -10 (29"
Adjustment for Draw Weight: -6 (67#)
Adjustment for Arrow Weight: -50 
Adjustment for Weight on String: -10 (30 grain...nock, serving, loop)
Calculated Speed: 292 fps

Kinetic Energy: 94.69 

IBO guess:

Total Arrow Weight: 350 
Bow IBO Speed: 368 
Adjustment for Draw Length: 0 
Adjustment for Draw Weight: 0 
Adjustment for Arrow Weight: 0 
Adjustment for Weight on String: -10 (30 grain...nock, serving, loop)
Calculated Speed: 358 fps

Kinetic Energy: 99.63


----------



## Josh_Putman

........................


----------



## Hammer0419

Would be interested in seeing it. Darton was my first bow. Would like to see one with a thin grip and no rubber on it.


----------



## norsask darton

RT1 said:


> Call Darton yourself and see if they can get you one early? or atleast find out when they will launch.
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my darton avalanche and went back to a mathews switchback. I gained almost 30fps., much quieter and smoother.


 My archery dealer is going to try and get info this upcoming week from the distributors in Winnepeg and I sent Darton an E-mail. If no info on them by next weekend I hate to say it but I'll be shooting another brand this fall. It's been almost 7 years that I've been shooting Darton. 308fps @ 52#s, My Uncle's is 283 @ 44#. I've been hoping for a new handle design for most of those years after shooting some other bows. I honestly hope that I get good news this week or it'll be a new company for me. I wonder how many sales losses bow companies lose due to the late release of new lines. Honestly, who wants to take an old bow into the woods if they can have a new shiny one to hunt hard with?


----------



## Down4dacount

*Release*

Every bow is going to be redesigned for 2009. As far as the release date, I'm not sure. I know they are going to have a few out and about around the 1st of October. 

I'm trying to get some pictures for you guys.


----------



## Ghost 133

Down4dacount said:


> Every bow is going to be redesigned for 2009. As far as the release date, I'm not sure. I know they are going to have a few out and about around the 1st of October.
> 
> I'm trying to get some pictures for you guys.


Hoss you must be real tight with Rex and the boys. The dealer I have dealt with for years has been one of their top dealers for 20 plus years now. We called Darton Friday and got the good ol , I dont know where you got that information from but we aint put nothing yet. I do not doubt your word but if they are going to allow you to post certain information about new year models on a public forum they should make dealers aware of this information. It puts the local dealer behind the 8 ball when someone calls and the dealer has to say I dont know what your talking about. Maybe you could relay this to rhe powers that be the next time you drop by to shoot them.


----------



## RT1

Ghost 133 said:


> Hoss you must be real tight with Rex and the boys. The dealer I have dealt with for years has been one of their top dealers for 20 plus years now. We called Darton Friday and got the good ol , I dont know where you got that information from but we aint put nothing yet. I do not doubt your word but if they are going to allow you to post certain information about new year models on a public forum they should make dealers aware of this information. It puts the local dealer behind the 8 ball when someone calls and the dealer has to say I dont know what your talking about. Maybe you could relay this to rhe powers that be the next time you drop by to shoot them.


What's the saying?

Don't believe everything that you hear

Plus Darton isn't that aggressive usually. Hope so soon that it's for real


----------



## Reed

RT1 said:


> Call Darton yourself and see if they can get you one early? or atleast find out when they will launch.
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my darton avalanche and went back to a mathews switchback. I gained almost 30fps., much quieter and smoother.


so I take it you are not buying mine then


----------



## Down4dacount

*Yup*

Guys, I didn't dream up the name and numbers. I've been told there will be pictures available soon, and as far as a release date it's looking like November 1st. 

I think you will be surprised with their advertising this year.


----------



## lost n mi

no pics or anyother info on the other bows i think iam still better off ordering an elite


----------



## RT1

Try to support you local, in state bow manufacturer.

I never have shot an elite, seen them, look ok, weird color scheme to me.


----------



## 500 fps

Rex is the the man, no doubt. If they have something in the works that will shoot what the above numbers suggest, then I'll be buying two!


----------



## michihunter

Down4dacount said:


> Guys, I didn't dream up the name and numbers. I've been told there will be pictures available soon, and as far as a release date it's looking like November 1st.
> 
> I think you will be surprised with their advertising this year.


I for one appreciate the info. Some would say it's night time during the day just to argue. Don't let the naysayers keep you from passing on good info.:wink:


----------



## John316

It's going to take a lot to pry my Tundra out of my hands as it is my favorite Darton product thus far...however I may have to try one of these new models out.


----------



## miheadhunter

*2009 darton bows*

he's right i shoot the new dartons the new 3000 is lighter by one pound and it shoots dead it didn't move no noise at all its as quit as my whisper creek the speed bow was sweet 28.5 350 gr arrow 70 pds 327 not bad at all the grips are slimmer i'm waiting for mine 3000 and my speed bow is coming .:RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## 500 fps

That would suggest an IBO in the low 340's......:bored:


----------



## HC Archery

A nice trimmer one piece wood grip is very much needed.

Plus.... would be great to have the riser designed under the grip.... to shoot without the grip installed as well.


----------



## bigbuckdn

I shot mavricks for 8 years just swithched last year dartons customer service was second to none hope the new stuff is up with the times I won't be buying anything new this year who knows what the future brings


----------



## Dierte

Since when was ibo 4.4gpi? I always believed that it was 5gpi. My arrows are 5-6gpi. I'm not too concerned though. All I hafta pass through are whitetails. I've got 60lb ke plenty for anything I'll be huntin'


----------



## 500 fps

I think what he may be talking about is the practice by some companies to post advertised IBO speeds from arrows that weigh 4.5 gr/lb (315 gr @ 70) and use the justification that 4.5 "rounds up to" 5.0 (350 gr @ 70lbs). In reality there is a 35 grain difference which can account for a 7-10 fps difference, and why people sometime have a hard time acheiving advertised IBO's in the real world.

For what it's worth, the Darton Maverick I had was actually 1 fps faster than advertised IBO. Darton is always honest with their speed advertisements.


----------



## Down4dacount

*Speed*

That is what I was referring too.

I purchased a PSE X-Force TS this spring. Same specs as the Pro3000 in terms of draw length, poundage etc. I was utterly disappointed when I shot it through a chrono. They adverstised 330fps. Not a chance. 

The new Pro3500 will absolutely be the bow to beat in 2009. For all the reasons I stated earlier, but even more importantly, it's going to be priced right. 

360fps @ 31" and 5.5gpi is their newest number...and that is with a brace height of 6":wink:


----------



## norsask darton

*Still no pics????*

Nice to hear about Darton and the change ups for this year, still can't be proven without pictures that seem to be taking along time in coming. I think I'm glad that I just ordered an Elite. Really enjoyed my Darton's, with the exception of the handles. 
Still no reply from Darton about these rumours, so still just rumours in my eyes. If a top dealer has no info... What's that smell???


----------



## PAFD ARCHER

*Darton*

There is definatly a new lineup coming out. I have shoot the bow and have personaly talked to the head machinist. All i can saw is watch out for darton in the next few years!!!! This new face lift of there bows is really gonna surprise you new grip new, new camo new refined riser new take on the 2 1/2 cam. Cant wait to see the finished product i shoot the prototype. Sweet bow!!!


----------



## drtnshtr

I just wish us target guys could get a darton bow with the same specs as the Tundra only with straight parallel limbs instead of recurve. also with the last CPS system they made instead of this new cam system with the yolk thingy they are using now.I think that was a step back in the past. The Last CPS is the best cam they ever had IMHO.


----------



## Down4dacount

*Pics*

Why I understand the hype about pictures, it never ceases to amaze me that everyone bases their opinions from pictures posted on here. 

I didn't dream up the Pro3500 name, nor did I dream up the specs that were sent to me from the number #2 man in charge. 

I wish they would have been released by now as well. I leave for ND next Sunday and I would have loved to have this bow in my hand. But, they are not ready. No big deal, I love my Pro3000. 

Just be patient, I will have some pics the first moment they are released.


----------



## drtnshtr

Down4dacount said:


> Why I understand the hype about pictures, it never ceases to amaze me that everyone bases their opinions from pictures posted on here.
> 
> I didn't dream up the Pro3500 name, nor did I dream up the specs that were sent to me from the number #2 man in charge.
> 
> I wish they would have been released by now as well. I leave for ND next Sunday and I would have loved to have this bow in my hand. But, they are not ready. No big deal, I love my Pro3000.
> 
> Just be patient, I will have some pics the first moment they are released.


any new tourney bows?


----------



## Dave2

IMO Darton will have their work cut out for themselves if they want a better hunting bow then the Temptest...I have had one for a few weeks now and it is getting close to being my favorite bow of all time...it holds rock steady, very smooth draw,virtually vibration free, easy to tune, very quiet, and is very very accurate, this would make an very good tourney bow, and would be better for tourneys with a 38 to 40 " ATA..


----------



## drtnshtr

Dave2 said:


> IMO Darton will have their work cut out for themselves if they want a better hunting bow then the Temptest...I have had one for a few weeks now and it is getting close to being my favorite bow of all time...it holds rock steady, very smooth draw,virtually vibration free, easy to tune, very quiet, and is very very accurate, this would make an very good tourney bow, and would be better for tourneys with a 38 to 40 " ATA..


ditto that. I shot this Tempest and Dave2 is spot on. this is the smoothest bow darton has produced(that I have shot) in my opinion. If it was about 4 inches longer ATA my dad would have not have got this bow back:wink: I shot probably 8-10 groups with it in the wind at 40 yards and were as good if not better than any groups with my Conquest 3. I couldnt believe it when dad said it was on 60 pounds. felt like 55 or so to me but that doesnt surprise me coming from a darton. very little hand shock too.


----------



## Down4dacount

*Picture*

I will have a pic of the new 3500 in the upcoming days.

As far as tourney bows, I'm not sure.


----------



## Dave2

Down4dacount said:


> I will have a pic of the new 3500 in the upcoming days.
> 
> As far as tourney bows, I'm not sure.


sounds good, anxious to see the pics......


----------



## iswandy

*Again...*


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Bring on the photos. You're toying with my blood pressure. :darkbeer:


----------



## Down4dacount

*Pro 2500*

This is going to be the second new bow released for 2009. I believe it is going to replace the Pro2000. Only difference between the 2500 and 3500 is going to be the brace height. Both are going to go to 31" and be around 350-360fps.


----------



## Archerybuff

Pics man, where are the pics:cocktail:


----------



## 350 FPS

I bet other companys will have a faster bow this year. Im not saying Dartons are bad but its not a "popular" brand.


----------



## NJlefty

*..."it's not a popular brand"*

...Beg to differ...

Darton bows might not have the volume sales of the "other" companies, but they are very popular out here in the east, and the people that have shot or are shooting Dartons are very loyal to the brand...

Most of us that own Dartons wouldn't dream of giving them up...

I saw one of the new prototypes out at the IBO worlds in Ellicottville...VERY IMPRESSIVE!!!!!

thinner grip, EXTREMELY FAST, and lighter overall...WINNER FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## drtnshtr

Man guys I am starting to go through withdrawl not having shot a darton in a couple years. after shooting dads tempest the other day Im not even in the mood to shoot my Mathews. Is something wrong with me? I really like the looks of the new dartons but just dont know about the new cam system. The last 2 versions of the cps has me spoiled.


----------



## mdewitt71

350 FPS said:


> I bet other companys will have a faster bow this year. Im not saying Dartons are bad but its not a "popular" brand.


Depends the location............
Working in 14 different states in the last twenty years I have been to a few places that were REALLY Datron heavy in the archery field and Michigan wasn't one of them.


----------



## Reed

drtnshtr said:


> Man guys I am starting to go through withdrawl not having shot a darton in a couple years. after shooting dads tempest the other day Im not even in the mood to shoot my Mathews. Is something wrong with me? I really like the looks of the new dartons but just dont know about the new cam system. The last 2 versions of the cps has me spoiled.


personally I like the CPS better in the adjustablity stand point


----------



## drtnshtr

Does anyone know if the string suppressor is removable on these?


----------



## Don Schultz

*Lots of us.*



norsask darton said:


> Honestly, who wants to take an old bow into the woods if they can have a new shiny one to hunt hard with?


Well I carried the same Darton Cyclone LD into the woods for 8 full seasons. Many white tail fell to it over those years. But this year it will be a used 06 Tempest. I'm interested in seeing the 3500 'cause I'll buy one a couple of years from now. :wink:


----------



## ddworkm

Down4dacount said:


> I will have a pic of the new 3500 in the upcoming days.
> 
> As far as tourney bows, I'm not sure.


Does upcoming days fall somewhere in the last 13 days? Waiting patiently for pics:darkbeer:


----------



## bwanaworker

drtnshtr said:


> Does anyone know if the string suppressor is removable on these?


A good hack saw makes them all removable :eyebrows:


----------



## rustyfence

I talked to my local dealer the other day. He said Darton did in fact get a new awsome cam design, then promptlly sold it to Bowtech AGAIN!!!

Even with that though, if they do get a slimmer grip, I will have to give them a hard look. The reason I choose Hoyt over darton is all because of the grip.


----------



## stinky1

I'd like to take my hat off soon. I'm getting kind of crusty under there, could use a shampoo.


----------



## tsilvers

Down4dacount said:


> I myself have been one of the guys who fall into the trap of advertising. I'm not going to bash any bows on here, that is not the purpose of this post. However, some of the companies promoting their speed bows are failing to be honest when it comes to the specifications that lead to their numbers. Listing IBO speeds based on an arrow that weighs 4.4gpi is not true IBO, and more importantly, it's not even realistic. Personally, I don't know anyone that shoots that light of an arrow.
> 
> I'm going to use the motto of, "Shoot and Compare" when it comes to this thread. Instead of buying something because of advertising, buy something because it shoots good. When the new Pro 3500 becomes available, do yourself a favor and shoot and compare. You will not be disappointed.
> 
> The new Pro 3500 is going to feature pivoting limb pockets, lighter riser, pro series strings and cables, and all new camo.
> 
> Here are the rest of the specs on the Pro 3500:
> 
> Axle to axle: 33 13/16
> Brace Height: 6"
> Weight: 3.9lbs
> 
> Here is the kicker, at a "true" 75% let off, this bow is shooting *349fps.* And I will add, that is with 84% stored energy.
> 
> I will post a picture on here as soon as I can. You won't be disappointed.





Down4dacount said:


> That is what I was referring too.
> 
> I purchased a PSE X-Force TS this spring. Same specs as the Pro3000 in terms of draw length, poundage etc. I was utterly disappointed when I shot it through a chrono. They adverstised 330fps. Not a chance.
> 
> The new Pro3500 will absolutely be the bow to beat in 2009. For all the reasons I stated earlier, but even more importantly, it's going to be priced right.
> 
> 360fps @ 31" and 5.5gpi is their newest number...and that is with a brace height of 6":wink:



Is it just me....:embara:


----------



## Down4dacount

*Good point*

But, I'm not bashing it. Just stating a fact. If I were bashing it I would have listed all the issues I had.


----------



## Ghost 133

Ok. It is time for that picture. Is the camo pattern one that Rex and the boys dreamed up or from one of the mainline companies? Remember the ol dark brown blob from a few years ago?


----------



## rjgower

Hey, does anyone remember the Darton Huntsman. It was my first compound bow that I bought when I was 16 some 31 years ago and I still have that bow. It is a wooden bow with pulleys bolted on the end of it. I shot manywhitetails with that bow. Then after I got out of the service I bought a WX300, another wood bow. Had to have the limbs replaced after a couple years then I bought the Maverick and now own the Pro 2000 which is an amazing bow. 
Took it to Africa and brought down some big animals with it. Kudu, Gemsbok, Blue Wildebeest...I have heard about the new 2500 and 3500 and am looking forward to shooting them...


----------



## dbe

Down4dacount said:


> Both are going to go to 31" and be around 350-360fps.


I hope the 3500 will go to 31" draw......I have a hard time giving up my Cougar 3, it shoots well, and it is getting harder to find a bow with specs I want that will still go to the draw length I need. Biggest reason I have not upgraded yet...

This thread made me finally register here at AT. And I wanna see a pic of the 3500 too. PUUUULLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Schultz

So far Darton has been good about serving the whole community with long and short draw versions of their bows. They also have a long history of youth bows with a wide range of adjustability.



dbe said:


> I hope the 3500 will go to 31" draw......I have a hard time giving up my Cougar 3, it shoots well, and it is getting harder to find a bow with specs I want that will still go to the draw length I need. Biggest reason I have not upgraded yet...
> 
> This thread made me finally register here at AT. And I wanna see a pic of the 3500 too. PUUUULLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZE!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerhunter81

:bored::spam2::spam2::spam2::spam2::bored:.....if something doesn't happen soon with some pics and specs......I am just going to give up and buy a new TX-4!!!!:tongue:


----------



## ddworkm

Down4dacount said:


> But, I'm not bashing it. Just stating a fact. If I were bashing it I would have listed all the issues I had.


You promised pics in the upcoming days what gives........were you just kidding around :tongue: ok seriously you can post the pics now


----------



## norsask darton

I enjoyed my Darton PRO2000 when I had it. It was rated for 320 and I was getting 308fps @ 28" draw 271gr arrow and 52#s. It took alot of work and strings and cables to get it there. My new Elite GT500 came yesterday and I'm getting 320 fps @ 28.5" draw and 60#s. I haven't even begun to play with it. Way too much work to get there from the 284fps with the same 271gr arrow on the Darton. My Elite also has 1/10th the handshock of my Darton and a better grip. I hope they're worth the wait for you guys. Some will be converted to other brands as I was. Would still like to see some pics and hope Darton does well with the new bows. Alot of '09s out there to choose from already with pics available.:darkbeer:


----------



## dbe

Don Schultz said:


> So far Darton has been good about serving the whole community with long and short draw versions of their bows. They also have a long history of youth bows with a wide range of adjustability.


I started shooting with a 20MX that was handed down to my brother and sister, and moved up to a Trailmaster till the top limb delaminated at full draw one day. Somewhere, someone is probably still shooting that little 20MX. I have had a few other Dartons as well. Last one was a Hurricane with MkIII cams. I like the grip on the Darton bows, maybe it feels OK to me because I have bigger hands, IDK. I'm still looking foward to the 3500, with fingers crossed.


----------



## H&S Archer

Don't cry wolf too long


----------



## ddworkm

Ok Guys here is the deal ...... I have shot the 2010 Darton it is fricking sweet however that is all I can tell you but please keep checking back here I will have pics as soon as I can!! Promise:wink:


----------



## deerhunter81

ddworkm said:


> Ok Guys here is the deal ...... I have shot the 2010 Darton it is fricking sweet however that is all I can tell you but please keep checking back here I will have pics as soon as I can!! Promise:wink:


haven't seen him back in a few days.....Maybe there is a reason why!!!!:set1_punch:


----------



## ASAT_Pro

deerhunter81 said:


> :bored::spam2::spam2::spam2::spam2::bored:.....if something doesn't happen soon with some pics and specs......I am just going to give up and buy a new TX-4!!!!:tongue:


I just talked to a Darton employee and they could confirm this 3500 bow!
They will also have a 2500 and a 1000 bow model..

But how ever, they will be releasing them in November.
So I guess it will take a little while to get a photo..


----------



## Down4dacount

*31"*

All new bows will go to 31" draws.


----------



## dbe

sweet. i'll have to look into orderin one from the inlaws probably around first of the year.


----------



## Down4dacount

*Fastest bow to date*

To the best of my knowledge the Pro 3500 is going to be the fastest bow to ever hit the market. This is my opinion. 

My dealer has his, jet black, bad ass looking bow. Shooting a 350grain gold tip at 31" and 60lbs.....360fps. UNBELIEVABLE!!!!

For you Darton guys, you are going to be shocked. Everything has changed, lighter, quieter, faster, and a slimmer handle. 

I have pictures:embara::embara::embara:

Just need help posting them.


----------



## Don Schultz

*Dealer?*

I'm in the Chicago area. We've not had a single Darton dealer in the area for many many years (10+?)


----------



## deerhunter81

Down4dacount said:


> To the best of my knowledge the Pro 3500 is going to be the fastest bow to ever hit the market. This is my opinion.
> 
> My dealer has his, jet black, bad ass looking bow. Shooting a 350grain gold tip at 31" and 60lbs.....360fps. UNBELIEVABLE!!!!
> 
> For you Darton guys, you are going to be shocked. Everything has changed, lighter, quieter, faster, and a slimmer handle.
> 
> I have pictures:embara::embara::embara:
> 
> Just need help posting them.


Email them to me I will post them for you!!! [email protected]

thanks.....that is very impressive!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Down4dacount

*Pix*



deerhunter81 said:


> Email them to me I will post them for you!!! [email protected]
> 
> thanks.....that is very impressive!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


I emailed you the pictures. Please post when you can. 

The black 3500 is going to sell like hotcakes. I hope to have mine next week. I will be touching 350fps very soon:wink:


----------



## deerhunter81

Down4dacount said:


> I emailed you the pictures. Please post when you can.
> 
> The black 3500 is going to sell like hotcakes. I hope to have mine next week. I will be touching 350fps very soon:wink:


I will post the pics when I get home if this does not work.......what are the specs on these bows??? The first pic is the pro 2500 and the second and third are the pro 3500!!! Enjoy!:darkbeer:


----------



## Reed

looks like the same profile of the currnet cam, so they must have changed th e "cam" side of it to get the extra speed, since we are talking a 20fps diff for the 3500 vs the 3000.

Reed


----------



## Down4dacount

*Limbs*

Limbs have been shortened as well. 1/2lb lighter too.


----------



## deerhunter81

Specs.....I can't measure the pics!!!!! I did my part now please do yours!!!!:wink:


----------



## tiner64

TTT for specs... Bad in Black :darkbeer: like the new riser


----------



## IBBW

*Nasty*

Someones been doing their homework. :darkbeer:


----------



## dartman

Reed said:


> looks like the same profile of the currnet cam, so they must have changed th e "cam" side of it to get the extra speed, since we are talking a 20fps diff for the 3500 vs the 3000.
> 
> Reed


The difference appears to be subtle, but it appears to me that both the string track and the cable track have been tweeked. It's probably gonna pull a little harder than the current cam.

The cable/draw stops look obviously different. They're longer, which should make for a firmer backwall. There's also enough bulk there to make me think there may be some adjustability added there.

The grip section is obviously slimmer and less blocky.

The overall machining of the riser looks more complex, and and the weight-saving cuts are much more aggressive.

It also looks like the preload on the limbs has been bumped up a bit.

*******I WANT ONE!*******


----------



## Down4dacount

*3500 Specs*



Down4dacount said:


> I myself have been one of the guys who fall into the trap of advertising. I'm not going to bash any bows on here, that is not the purpose of this post. However, some of the companies promoting their speed bows are failing to be honest when it comes to the specifications that lead to their numbers. Listing IBO speeds based on an arrow that weighs 4.4gpi is not true IBO, and more importantly, it's not even realistic. Personally, I don't know anyone that shoots that light of an arrow.
> 
> I'm going to use the motto of, "Shoot and Compare" when it comes to this thread. Instead of buying something because of advertising, buy something because it shoots good. When the new Pro 3500 becomes available, do yourself a favor and shoot and compare. You will not be disappointed.
> 
> The new Pro 3500 is going to feature pivoting limb pockets, lighter riser, pro series strings and cables, and all new camo.
> 
> Here are the rest of the specs on the Pro 3500:
> 
> Axle to axle: 33 13/16
> Brace Height: 6"
> Weight: 3.9lbs
> 
> Here is the kicker, at a "true" 75% let off, this bow is shooting *349fps.* And I will add, that is with 84% stored energy.
> 
> I will post a picture on here as soon as I can. You won't be disappointed.


I don't have the 2500 specs yet. I believe it is replacing the 2000, but not positive. 

More importantly, these things are priced to sell.


----------



## Ghost 133

Did they drill and tap the riser on the back to use an STS type string stop? I hope the one on the guide rod is removable.


----------



## Reed

Ghost 133 said:


> Did they drill and tap the riser on the back to use an STS type string stop? I hope the one on the guide rod is removable.


in the past the risers have been tapped on the "upper" end bow. Why the dislike for the sting stopper on the cable guard? In reality it is the better place for it in terms of string distortion.

Reed


----------



## Reed

dartman said:


> The difference appears to be subtle, but it appears to me that both the string track and the cable track have been tweeked. It's probably gonna pull a little harder than the current cam.
> 
> The cable/draw stops look obviously different. They're longer, which should make for a firmer backwall. There's also enough bulk there to make me think there may be some adjustability added there.
> 
> The grip section is obviously slimmer and less blocky.
> 
> The overall machining of the riser looks more complex, and and the weight-saving cuts are much more aggressive.
> 
> It also looks like the preload on the limbs has been bumped up a bit.
> 
> *******I WANT ONE!*******


the adjustable cam if true would be a great thingThe CPS was perfict in this regard


----------



## Mr. October

Down4dacount said:


> I don't have the 2500 specs yet. I believe it is replacing the 2000, but not positive.
> 
> More importantly, these things are priced to sell.


Do you know MSRPs? I know last years models were NOT priced to sell. Every bit as expensive as other top-end bows. Any word on the 5000 or what may be replacing it? Pictures?


----------



## Down4dacount

*Don't know*

There are only three new bows this year. 1000, 2500, 3500. I'm not sure if they are discontinuing or updating old models. 

As far as MSRP, I'll let you know when I hear something.


----------



## HC Archery

*Very much like the yoke system. Especially the shorter a bow gets.*


----------



## DMaverick

MAn those thigns look amazing. I have been shooting my Pro 3000 for a year and a half now and I love it, befor ethat I shot my Maverick for 7 years. I am not sure i can keep the 3000 around that long with this new line coming out. That black 3500 looks awesome!!! I'll be interested in MSRP when released as well. Thanks for the pics and specs. Now I'll wipe the drool off my keyboard!


----------



## slackster

Holy cow!!!! Talk about speed knocks. How many are their? Looks to be at least 8 on each end of string.


----------



## Dave2

that black one is sweettttttttttt.......how will the short ATA be on the 3d course, isn't it mostly for hunting......if they made one like that in about 37 or 38 ATA that would be a weapon of mass destruction imho......anyone know what the price tag says on this black beast. Thanks to all for a great post for all us Darton Lovers.


----------



## Q2DEATH

Can somebody explain a little bit about the cam system on the Darton bows? I've wanted to buy a Darton a couple of times, was real interested in the Pro 4000, but have no dealer in my area don't want to order without shooting one first.

To me, the cam system looks just like an ordinary 2 cam system. Is this correct. For my personal shooting tastes I didn't like the two cam because of the spongy wall. I'm so used to shooting bows with a solid wall that stops your draw. I was always drawing into the cams too hard and overrotating them causing accuracy issues.

Yes, I could just relearn how to shoot but I don't want to do that. Any info on the cams would be great. Thanks.


----------



## dartman

Q2DEATH said:


> Can somebody explain a little bit about the cam system on the Darton bows? I've wanted to buy a Darton a couple of times, was real interested in the Pro 4000, but have no dealer in my area don't want to order without shooting one first.
> 
> To me, the cam system looks just like an ordinary 2 cam system. Is this correct. For my personal shooting tastes I didn't like the two cam because of the spongy wall. I'm so used to shooting bows with a solid wall that stops your draw. I was always drawing into the cams too hard and overrotating them causing accuracy issues.
> 
> Yes, I could just relearn how to shoot but I don't want to do that. Any info on the cams would be great. Thanks.


It's a double-slaved dual-cam system (I'd call your Hoyts single-slaved dual-cams), where the cables anchor to journals on the cams rather than the axle or limb. In some parts it's known as a "binary" system.

You shouldn't have ANY issues with over-rotating the cams.


----------



## Q2DEATH

dartman said:


> It's a double-slaved dual-cam system (I'd call your Hoyts single-slaved dual-cams), where the cables anchor to journals on the cams rather than the axle or limb. In some parts it's known as a "binary" system.
> 
> You shouldn't have ANY issues with over-rotating the cams.


Thanks, I like the sound of that. I hope they still have the Pro 4000 or something similar this year.


----------



## Ghost 133

Reed said:


> in the past the risers have been tapped on the "upper" end bow. Why the dislike for the sting stopper on the cable guard? In reality it is the better place for it in terms of string distortion.
> 
> Reed


Because I dont use it to reduce string noise. I like it on the lower part of the riser to help prevent the string from slapping my clothes especially when wearing heavier clothing. And yes I do wear an arm guard over the jacket or coat sleeve. I tried the guide rod mounted stopper this summer. Did not like the results for my intended use.


----------



## Ghost 133

I thought they were going to use a new camo pattern. That is the same as the last few years. Or did they use that for the prototypes? I could still tell it was a Darton by the look of the riser.


----------



## Florida Fire

*sounds awesome*

the new dartons sound awesome. i liked last years line except for the grip being a bit too "wedgy" in my hand.

there is not much anyone can say against darton. most of your high end items on other manufactorer bows come from darton patents. now that is success. i think i will look hard at the darton and pearson this year. 

i'm told the pearson will rattle your teeth so i have to see for myself.


----------



## sport1220

Boys... Yes a new line is to come. I shoot staff for Darton and already own a PRO 3000 set up for state 3D shoots and IBO. I also have a PRO 4000 for indoor competition. (records with both bows) Yet when I was at Darton, (Hale, MI) thinking about a bow just for hunting, Ted Harpham (Darton's sales-Marketing Director) said with a twinkle in his eyes, I should wait to see what the new season will bring. So I will wait, I'm sure it will be worth it.


----------



## H&S Archer

sport1220 said:


> Boys... Yes a new line is to come. I shoot staff for Darton and already own a PRO 3000 set up for state 3D shoots and IBO. I also have a PRO 4000 for indoor competition. (records with both bows) Yet when I was at Darton, (Hale, MI) thinking about a bow just for hunting, Ted Harpham (Darton's sales-Marketing Director) said with a twinkle in his eyes, I should wait to see what the new season will bring. So I will wait, I'm sure it will be worth it.


What staff do you shoot? :wink: I didn't think Darton has hired guys to shoot other archers. I am just foolling around. I am lucky enough to be able to shoot any bow I would like and have been able to shoot several extensively.The PRO2000 is the best at shooting Broad-heads bar none.:wink:


----------



## sport1220

*oops*

Sorry delete if you can. I shoot much better then I can run a PC. 
Female bowhunter from MI for Darton.


----------



## abcarrow

*More Pic's*

That is sweet, but I would like to see more pics.

abcarrow


----------



## Q2DEATH

I'd like to see more as well. I, like another person in this thread, wasn't impressed with the Hoyt line this year and will be looking elsewhere.


----------



## Down4dacount

*Pics*

I will post some more pics when I have the black 3500 in my hand in the next week or two. 

I'm telling you, this is the nicest bow I have ever had in my hand. If Darton plays their advertising cards right, this will be the best selling bow in 2009.


----------



## ishootbear

Real world speed?


----------



## AB328

Very, Very nice!!!!!! I hope they keep the white Darton "logo" on the limbs like my 2005 Tempest. I have had 2 bows my entire life, my Lightning that I got back in High School and my current Tempest. I have always preached the quality and reliability of Darton. Their customer service truly is the best! After being a life-long Hoyt shooter my brother bought a Pro 3000 last year and we gave his Hoyt to our dad. He truly does love this bow better and I'm not putting words in his mouth. I will always shoot Darton and I would love to try the 2009's but my Tempest shoots so dang well!! Great to see Darton making some major waves.


----------



## ultratec00

I picked up a bowtech which has a similar system and was not impressed. I found that type design to partially obstruct my arrow rest and sight window. While it may be somewhat more efficient design, I prefer a clear line of sight to my arrow rest and sight w/ no obstructions or distractions.



Reed said:


> in the past the risers have been tapped on the "upper" end bow. Why the dislike for the sting stopper on the cable guard? In reality it is the better place for it in terms of string distortion.
> 
> Reed


----------



## cbp455

Down4dacount said:


> To the best of my knowledge the Pro 3500 is going to be the fastest bow to ever hit the market. This is my opinion.
> 
> My dealer has his, jet black, bad ass looking bow. Shooting a 350grain gold tip at 31" and 60lbs.....360fps. UNBELIEVABLE!!!!
> 
> For you Darton guys, you are going to be shocked. Everything has changed, lighter, quieter, faster, and a slimmer handle.
> 
> I have pictures:embara::embara::embara:
> 
> Just need help posting them.


I would have to see that with my own eyes. That is 50 grains above IBO, very impressive if it can do it. Hope you're right, sounds like a scorcher.


----------



## Dewboy

*Go Darton!*

Ok, in the next Batman Movie, Batman will be shooting one of these and the Darton emblem will be a Bat instead of a Bird!  Actually, when I saw the black 3500, I couldn't help but think of Batman and his nifty gadgets. Darton definitely ratcheted up the cool factor in their line-up a little with this bow. If the speed lives up to the claims, it will definitely be popular. At 348, it would not really be top dog since Bowtech, APA, and PSE (and maybe others) have bows that fast(claim to anyway). But 260!!!!!!! That would break new ground and the bar would be raised from the upper 240's/lower 250's to 260! But it still has to shoot accurately or else what's the use. My Dartons have all been very accurate. I must say this has my curisoity level way up. I bet it draws like a BEAST! Darton's lightning 500 back in the day peaked immediately and held peak weight over most of the draw cycle. I am curious to see how many find the new 3500 to harsh to draw. But at 260 IBO, you wouldn't have to shoot much weight!


----------



## breedlove90

Guys and gals the 2009 Darton line is very much the real deal. Witness the first 2009 Darton to arrow a P&Y Whitetail. Be patient and you shall be rewarded. Cheers!


----------



## dartman

breedlove90 said:


> Guys and gals the 2009 Darton line is very much the real deal. Witness the first 2009 Darton to arrow a P&Y Whitetail. Be patient and you shall be rewarded. Cheers!


Which bow is that??? It appears to have the PRO Series yoke system but the Assault Series limb pockets...

And please post some real-world specs for your setup...


----------



## Don Schultz

Dewboy said:


> But at 260 IBO, you wouldn't have to shoot much weight!


Friends of mine who have gone to the PSE X-Force have also dropped draw weight down into the low 50's because of the very high performance of the bow.

I'm a bit older, and remember pulling 80lbs for 3D and 76lbs for hunting in the early 90's. With my Darton Tempest, I get better performance in the low 60's. And with the letoff, I can hold forever.


----------



## breedlove90

dartman said:


> Which bow is that??? It appears to have the PRO Series yoke system but the Assault Series limb pockets...
> 
> And please post some real-world specs for your setup...


Its the Pro1000. I havent chronoed it yet but I will for the sake of this thread.


----------



## RT1

*i just might switch*

i usually shoot mathews bows

i have had a 1996 ultra light, very good shooting bow back then, not bad now.

Then i went and got a Darton Avalanche, new for $300, that was a really good bow, i sold that to get a mathews switchback

I like both bows, but would like to get 25-35 more fps. I really like both grips on the bows, Darton's might be more fitting to the hand. Both brands know how to build the bows to be quiet and vibe free.

I just might switch to the new Darton line, very tempting

Anybody know the price range?


----------



## dartman

breedlove90 said:


> Its the Pro1000. I havent chronoed it yet but I will for the sake of this thread.


OK, cool. 

One of these '09 Dartons just may be able to seduce my checkbook...


----------



## Down4dacount

*Why??*



breedlove90 said:


> Guys and gals the 2009 Darton line is very much the real deal. Witness the first 2009 Darton to arrow a P&Y Whitetail. Be patient and you shall be rewarded. Cheers!


Why would you say you shot that with a 2009??? 

I just got off the phone with Ted Harpham, there are ZERO 2009 Pro 1000's available at this time. Heck, Ted doesn't even have his bow yet. 

As I stated in an earlier post, the NEW Darton's have BROWN limb pockes, and BROWN cams. I commend you on a beautiful whitetail, but please don't spoil this thread by lying about the bow you have. 

The first batch of 3500's will be available shortly. That is directly from the man's mouth.


----------



## Q2DEATH

*Wow*

Smack down son. Don't be lying about your bow.


----------



## drtnshtr

:behindsof


----------



## Q2DEATH

I may have missed it in this thread, I just went back and looked again. Is there going to be an updated version of the Pro 4000?


----------



## Down4dacount

*Not sure*

The only new models are the 1000, 2500, and 3500. I'll check with Ted though.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Q2DEATH said:


> Smack down son. Don't be lying about your bow.


I wouldn't be so quick to call him a lier, he ain't the lying type.


That all black version is definitely looking sweet.


----------



## Q2DEATH

Rooster Cogburn said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to call him a lier, he ain't the lying type.
> 
> 
> That all black version is definitely looking sweet.


Ok. Even though...

"Why would you say you shot that with a 2009??? 

I just got off the phone with Ted Harpham, there are ZERO 2009 Pro 1000's available at this time. Heck, Ted doesn't even have his bow yet. 

As I stated in an earlier post, the NEW Darton's have BROWN limb pockes, and BROWN cams."


----------



## drtnshtr

He does have Darton Archery Pro Staff in his signature line.


----------



## Micky

Rooster Cogburn said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to call him a lier, he ain't the lying type.


You are right, he is not a liar. 
He is telling the truth, and it will become evident soon enough.


----------



## Down4dacount

*How*

Just curious how this will come to fruition? 

My only argument is the bow has green cams. The new ones are either black or brown. 

I don't want to spoil a beautiful buck and more important, he shot it with a Darton. 

It sounds like he is a killing machine and it's nice to have him on our side.


----------



## Reed

Down4dacount said:


> Just curious how this will come to fruition?
> 
> My only argument is the bow has green cams. The new ones are either black or brown.
> 
> I don't want to spoil a beautiful buck and more important, he shot it with a Darton.
> 
> It sounds like he is a killing machine and it's nice to have him on our side.



stuff gets changed all the time. Your just mad someone scooped you:tongue:


----------



## LilGecko96

Reed said:


> stuff gets changed all the time. Your just mad someone scooped you:tongue:


yah a kid who sits next to me in math class is very familiar with dartons (his whole family works there. 

Hes seen the new bows for some time now (several months, his best friend helped design it) ill get the scoop on Wednesday


----------



## DartonArcher

*Stop the Madness!!*

As much as I like to see some friendly bickering, I just can't stand to watch a post that started off so positive, turn so negative. So here's the scoop! I just got off the phone with Ted Harpham at Darton. The bow that breedlove90 shows in the picture is in FACT a 2009 Pro 1000-PROTOTYPE. The bow was sent to him for extensive field testing and from the looks of the picture, I'd say it worked!! As stated in some of the prior post, the cams and limb pockets will be brown, but the bow in question was again a PROTOTYPE and has gone thru many changes along the way. I should have more technical information on all the new bows sometime this week. I will post this information as I get it. I can tell you that all you have heard so far is true and the best is yet to come!! Stay Tuned!!


----------



## Micky

DartonArcher said:


> As much as I like to see some friendly bickering, I just can't stand to watch a post that started off so positive, turn so negative. So here's the scoop! I just got off the phone with Ted Harpham at Darton. The bow that breedlove90 shows in the picture is in FACT a 2009 Pro 1000-PROTOTYPE. The bow was sent to him for extensive field testing and from the looks of the picture, I'd say it worked!! As stated in some of the prior post, the cams and limb pockets will be brown, but the bow in question was again a PROTOTYPE and has gone thru many changes along the way. I should have more technical information on all the new bows sometime this week. I will post this information as I get it. I can tell you that all you have heard so far is true and the best is yet to come!! Stay Tuned!!


Thank you.


----------



## vegas steve

most guys already have their hunting bows set up and ready for the woods,so the curiosity for me anyway,is what darton has for 09 that fits the 3d game. the speed sounds great, but if thats comming from a bow thats only 31" axle to axle with a 6" brace height, that bow would be just about worthless for outdoor competition. maybe i missed something but i know first hand that bows under 34" a to a hardly ever win anything in 3d.if darton has something around 35" a to a, that would definetly catch my eye.


----------



## drtnshtr

vegas steve said:


> most guys already have their hunting bows set up and ready for the woods,so the curiosity for me anyway,is what darton has for 09 that fits the 3d game. the speed sounds great, but if thats comming from a bow thats only 31" axle to axle with a 6" brace height, that bow would be just about worthless for outdoor competition. maybe i missed something but i know first hand that bows under 34" a to a hardly ever win anything in 3d.if darton has something around 35" a to a, that would definetly catch my eye.


Im with you on this one...every year I sit and wait on what might be my next target bow from darton to no avail...I guess its a moot point now since they got rid of THE BEST cam ever made(the last cps without the cable spreader thingy)


----------



## Mark250

drtnshtr said:


> Im with you on this one...every year I sit and wait on what might be my next target bow from darton to no avail...I guess its a moot point now since they got rid of THE BEST cam ever made(the last cps without the cable spreader thingy)


drtnshtr one day they might make a bow as good as the Rampage you had!


----------



## Ghost 133

micky said:


> thank you.


+1


----------



## drtnshtr

Mark250 said:


> drtnshtr one day they might make a bow as good as the Rampage you had!


I wont hold my breath!!:wink:


----------



## RT1

drtnshtr said:


> He does have Darton Archery Pro Staff in his signature line.


i'm fairly sure he is shooting for Darton Pro Staff,

why would someone post that with his picture and fabricate a lie?


Anyways i can't wait for the new Dartons to hit the shops.


----------



## drtnshtr

RT1 said:


> i'm fairly sure he is shooting for Darton Pro Staff,
> 
> why would someone post that with his picture and fabricate a lie?
> 
> 
> Anyways i can't wait for the new Dartons to hit the shops.


RT1...someone above just clarified for us what happened. Sounds like he is a field tester and had a test bow not ready for retail yet but its an 09...


----------



## Q2DEATH

DartonArcher said:


> As much as I like to see some friendly bickering, I just can't stand to watch a post that started off so positive, turn so negative. So here's the scoop! I just got off the phone with Ted Harpham at Darton. The bow that breedlove90 shows in the picture is in FACT a 2009 Pro 1000-PROTOTYPE. The bow was sent to him for extensive field testing and from the looks of the picture, I'd say it worked!! As stated in some of the prior post, the cams and limb pockets will be brown, but the bow in question was again a PROTOTYPE and has gone thru many changes along the way. I should have more technical information on all the new bows sometime this week. I will post this information as I get it. I can tell you that all you have heard so far is true and the best is yet to come!! Stay Tuned!!



If thats true, I'm a jackass for my post above and I'll admit it.


----------



## Down4dacount

*YEs*



Q2DEATH said:


> If thats true, I'm a jackass for my post above and I'll admit it.


I will second this thought. 

Breedlove, you have my apology. I wish I would have been given accurate information. Again, congrats on a beautiful buck.


----------



## breedlove90

Down4dacount said:


> I will second this thought.
> 
> Breedlove, you have my apology. I wish I would have been given accurate information. Again, congrats on a beautiful buck.


Apology accepted....That was mighty big of you.


----------



## Florida Fire

*okay now that tthis is established....*

lets get on to more important things,,,,like what are the specs and dimensions and performance of this new prototype darton ??? darton has ALWAYS made some innovative stuff. 

i hear darton even made a new cam this year and sold it to bowtech,,,is that true ??? i wish darton would hold onto some stuff and get their edge back into the market.

i remember many years ago when darton put out the old lightning,,,it was one of the first 300+ fps bows in the market,,and sales were thru the roof. i'd like to see darton back up there again instead of bowtech making all the $$$$$ off them and i believe pse too with the hybrid...

well done darton you guys have really silently contributed to our passion,,,shooting sticks at critters...


----------



## rodney482

Q2DEATH said:


> If thats true, I'm a jackass for my post above and I'll admit it.


yep big giant asses....and big men to admit it!

have one on me:darkbeer:

Nice looking bows.

Very nice looking deer, love the photo!


----------



## Q2DEATH

Shoulda kept my mouth shut. Can't seem to remember that when I'm typing.


----------



## Down4dacount

*Yep*

I agree, but again, if I were given the correct information I never would have questioned it.


----------



## IBBW

*yep*

I second the wanting to see the CPS back again, speed demon or not. Something about 40"-42" ATA with about a 7" brace and 65% letoff. I guess thats asking too much. :sad:

BW


----------



## Don Schultz

*Cyclone rule?*

IBBW, 

I shot a Cyclone LD (w' release) for 8 years. Through that time I'd never owned a better overall performing bow. But, when I got my '06 Tempest in March of '08, it quickly took the Cyclone's place. I never thought I would be able to stand a less than 39" axle to axle at my draw length, but the Tempest rocks at a much shorter a2a.

As good as the Cyclone was, the Tempest is faster and even more consistent. Consistency is accuracy. It shoots tighter groups, every day. I immediately went and found a 2nd Tempest in camo. It is now my primary hunting bow, and the Cyclone was sold. 

IMO the CPS-6 (aka CPS Express) might make the Tempest an even better spot bow. I'd have to give up some (not much) performance. It should just barely make my draw length at the shorter axle to axle, like the Maverick. But for me, there is no need. The Tempest shoots more Xs than Cyclone, and the Cyclone wasn't bad.

IMO, 39"-40" axle to axle is as good as even longer a2a with older wheel designs. The new wheel designs don't shorten up as much as older designs. I believe the parallel limb design improves the dynamics of the shot. The bow jumps less, resulting in better consistency.


----------



## drtnshtr

Don Schultz said:


> IBBW,
> 
> I shot a Cyclone LD (w' release) for 8 years. Through that time I'd never owned a better overall performing bow. But, when I got my '06 Tempest in March of '08, it quickly took the Cyclone's place. I never thought I would be able to stand a less than 39" axle to axle at my draw length, but the Tempest rocks at a much shorter a2a.
> 
> As good as the Cyclone was, the Tempest is faster and even more consistent. Consistency is accuracy. It shoots tighter groups, every day. I immediately went and found a 2nd Tempest in camo. It is now my primary hunting bow, and the Cyclone was sold.
> 
> IMO the CPS-6 (aka CPS Express) might make the Tempest an even better spot bow. I'd have to give up some (not much) performance. It should just barely make my draw length at the shorter axle to axle, like the Maverick. But for me, there is no need. The Tempest shoots more Xs than Cyclone, and the Cyclone wasn't bad.
> 
> IMO, 39"-40" axle to axle is as good as even longer a2a with older wheel designs. The new wheel designs don't shorten up as much as older designs. I believe the parallel limb design improves the dynamics of the shot. The bow jumps less, resulting in better consistency.


whats the difference between the express (6) and the 7(extreme??) I like them both and strongly agree about the tempest...my dad has a tempest and I love it.... I probably will not buy a new darton because of this new cam system. Am I wrong by saying Pearson or Mcpherson is still using the old Darton CPS 6 or 7?


----------



## Don Schultz

The CPS-7 is a bit more severe than the -6. It stores even more energy and therefore is faster. It also is harsher drawing than the -6, but I found I got used to that in a hurry.

A CPS-6 with a 65% module is a smooth and easy to shoot bow with a bit more POP, but a CPS-7 with the 65% module will teach you a harsh lesson if you creep from full draw at all. YIKES!!

I'd give the -7 Extreme credit for a firmer wall, but that may be because of differences in the rest of the bow since I've not tried a -6 on my Tempest, nor the -7 on my Cyclone.

I don't honestly know what Pearsons have on them for wheels. While some mfg's license Darton tech, I'm not aware of any directly using a Darton mfg'd wheel. Hoyt's Cam and a Half, is licensed from Darton but there is no indication Darton makes the wheel. It looks nothing like a CPS-x.

I understand that the roller cable guide that Mathews has on some bows is licensed from High Country. But I don't think HCA would make the parts for them.


----------



## IBBW

*yeah?*

I just wish they would make a long enough bow for finger shooters again.:sad: Till then I will just have to keep my oldies but goodies. I have searched high and low for a 70# 1996 maverick or a 70# 96-99 cyclone for sale for a couple of years now, still no luck. :sad:


----------



## drtnshtr

IBBW said:


> I just wish they would make a long enough bow for finger shooters again.:sad: Till then I will just have to keep my oldies but goodies. I have searched high and low for a 70# 1996 maverick or a 70# 96-99 cyclone for sale for a couple of years now, still no luck. :sad:


I think HINKLEMONSTER has an older Cyclone on the classifieds right now really cheap...like $75 but no strings...


----------



## shakyshot

*darton strikes again*

:thumbs_up:thumbs_upAs a dye hard Darton man i am very turned on by this new lineup!!!!!
I cant wait till they hit the stores so i can pick my new prize.
I have a 07 ow and an 08 pro 3000 and thought i was done spending money for awile guess i as very wrong.Everyone on this thred can relax cause if it says Darton on it itll be great!


----------



## non-typical

> drtnshtr one day they might make a bow as good
> as the Rampage you had!
> 
> 
> 
> Never will get rid of mine,just took it outta the box and set it up!! 59# 368 grn arra 293 fps.
> Lookin forward to see'in Darton compete w/the rest this yr!!
Click to expand...


----------



## shakyshot

*love darton*

forgot to mention last 
2005 maveric comp green
99 maveric camo
07 pro 2000 camo hunting bow
07 pro 3000 blue outdoor acc and nano setup
08 pro 3000 black colour indoor setup 2615 2712


----------



## drtnshtr

non-typical said:


> drtnshtr one day they might make a bow as good
> as the Rampage you had!
> 
> 
> 
> Never will get rid of mine,just took it outta the box and set it up!! 59# 368 grn arra 293 fps.
> Lookin forward to see'in Darton compete w/the rest this yr!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now im really jealous...the rampage is my all time favorite bow ever!!! its the only bow I ever shot 60x's with and it took me to the top 3 shooter of the year in ASA's semi pro class a few years ago. I kept having limb problems with them and switched to my C3 and never looked back...I would love to shoot one again but our shop doesnt carry them anymore and I cannot afford to spend $800 just to try the new cam system out. I find it hard to believe I would like it as well as I do the cps 6 & 7....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Arrow_slinger43

breedlove90 said:


> Guys and gals the 2009 Darton line is very much the real deal. Witness the first 2009 Darton to arrow a P&Y Whitetail. Be patient and you shall be rewarded. Cheers!


I've seen that picture somewhere before, was it by any chance in the EBJ?


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

*09*

So, for the impatient Aussies, when are the 09'ers being released? :embara:


----------



## Don Schultz

IBBW said:


> .........I have searched high and low for a 70# 1996 maverick or a 70# 96-99 cyclone for sale for a couple of years now, still no luck. :sad:



Really sad given that I sold a 2000 70# Cyclone LD here on AT just a few weeks ago.

Wish you the best in finding one. IMO they show up reasonably often here.


----------



## breedlove90

Arrow_slinger43 said:


> I've seen that picture somewhere before, was it by any chance in the EBJ?


Maybe in the future...

That was my buck from the 21st of Oct, 2008.


----------



## Mr. October

drtnshtr said:


> whats the difference between the express (6) and the 7(extreme??) I like them both and strongly agree about the tempest...my dad has a tempest and I love it.... I probably will not buy a new darton because of this new cam system. Am I wrong by saying Pearson or Mcpherson is still using the old Darton CPS 6 or 7?


Pearson/McPherson was using the CPS. No more though. I think the last Pearson bow using them was the Generation II. They are no making a binary cam.


----------



## IBBW

*too late*

Don I saw it........... I think the draw was too long? 31-32ish? A 1996 maverick is really the fish I'm after, a cyclone would do though. :tongue:


----------



## Dewboy

*cps accuracy*

It's nice to read others stating what I have been thinking for years. I've have many different bows, but the darton's with the CPS cams have been very accurate compared to most. I remember buying a new Trykon and getting it set up and tuned and shooting about 4 so called groups with it. I went back in the house and got my Rampage and shot several tiny groups that made the Trykon groups look like they had been shot with a shotgun. I immediately removed the accessories from the Trykon and it was on eBay within an hour. That was the shortest time I EVER owned a bow. And my long axle to axle Executive Vegas is by far THE most accurate and easiest bow to shoot accurately than ANY I've owned. It's a shame that Darton has abandoned their CPS cams just when they started getting closer to making a true parallel limb bow!


----------



## norsask darton

*Darton cams*

I'm not sure about the accuracy issue between the different cam systems. I've shot them all and they all shoot accurately, the Darton 2 1/2 cam I found to be more accurate and easier to shoot. My Pro 2000 ran laps around my brotherinlaws Tempest. Both shooting 5grns/lb, My draw of 28", 52#'s World's Best Strings and Grips string and cables and I was getting 308 fps. My Brother-in-law shooting a Darton Tempest at 65#s 28 3/8" draw and World's Best Strings and Grips string and cables was peaked out at 284 fps. That's a big difference. Now with slimmer grips and lighter weight the new bows will be great for those they suit. Alot of bows out there to try and test. I was a loyal Darton fan until I shot some other bows with better grips and now I have my Elite GT500. Nice to see the grip issue addressed by Darton. I'll keep my Elite for less handshock. I may only be hitting 320fps at 28.5" draw as the new Dartons are supposed to be way faster but, the handshock difference is too big not to pay attention to. I used to think my Pro was handshock free until I started shooting other peoples bows. Still I think the new Darton's will be worth the wait for those they suit, just as my GT500 is better for me. Even if I don't shoot a Darton anymore, I'll say that they are extremely underrated in the buyers market and hope that they pick up a larger share of the market. They deserve it. They advanced archery technology, at the risk of P*&^%^%off other company's fans, more so than most companies can and ever will. If competitors fanboys don't agree, do the research and see who all pays Darton for Technology. If you can't invent it, you have to buy it. If Darton sold a new cam design to bowtech, so what? Bowtech had the first binary on the market and Darton took a few years to get it there. Was it better than Bowtech's? Sure was. IMO
Sorry about the rant, just my opinion on things. Hoping that noone is offended or upset.


----------



## Don Schultz

*Tempest grip*

Yeah the Tempest's grip is kinda pudgy. A slimmer grip on the next generation bow will be appreciated.


----------



## tonyc662

Anymore news on the new darton,release date?


----------



## H&S Archer

It is about fit. The perfect bow for you is not going to be the perfect bow for every one. I am lucky enough to be able to shoot lots of bows as much as a care to. If I had a once in a life time shot at 40 yards I would choose the Darton PRO2000. I look forward to putting the new 2009 bows threw some field testing side by side.


----------



## Devilfan

Is the new cam system draw length specific or do they still use draw length modules?


----------



## drtnshtr

dewboy said:


> it's nice to read others stating what i have been thinking for years. I've have many different bows, but the darton's with the cps cams have been very accurate compared to most. I remember buying a new trykon and getting it set up and tuned and shooting about 4 so called groups with it. I went back in the house and got my rampage and shot several tiny groups that made the trykon groups look like they had been shot with a shotgun. I immediately removed the accessories from the trykon and it was on ebay within an hour. That was the shortest time i ever owned a bow. And my long axle to axle executive vegas is by far the most accurate and easiest bow to shoot accurately than any i've owned. It's a shame that darton has abandoned their cps cams just when they started getting closer to making a true parallel limb bow!


amen brother!!!!


----------



## drtnshtr

norsask darton said:


> I'm not sure about the accuracy issue between the different cam systems. I've shot them all and they all shoot accurately, the Darton 2 1/2 cam I found to be more accurate and easier to shoot. My Pro 2000 ran laps around my brotherinlaws Tempest. Both shooting 5grns/lb, My draw of 28", 52#'s World's Best Strings and Grips string and cables and I was getting 308 fps. My Brother-in-law shooting a Darton Tempest at 65#s 28 3/8" draw and World's Best Strings and Grips string and cables was peaked out at 284 fps. That's a big difference. Now with slimmer grips and lighter weight the new bows will be great for those they suit. Alot of bows out there to try and test. I was a loyal Darton fan until I shot some other bows with better grips and now I have my Elite GT500. Nice to see the grip issue addressed by Darton. I'll keep my Elite for less handshock. I may only be hitting 320fps at 28.5" draw as the new Dartons are supposed to be way faster but, the handshock difference is too big not to pay attention to. I used to think my Pro was handshock free until I started shooting other peoples bows. Still I think the new Darton's will be worth the wait for those they suit, just as my GT500 is better for me. Even if I don't shoot a Darton anymore, I'll say that they are extremely underrated in the buyers market and hope that they pick up a larger share of the market. They deserve it. They advanced archery technology, at the risk of P*&^%^%off other company's fans, more so than most companies can and ever will. If competitors fanboys don't agree, do the research and see who all pays Darton for Technology. If you can't invent it, you have to buy it. If Darton sold a new cam design to bowtech, so what? Bowtech had the first binary on the market and Darton took a few years to get it there. Was it better than Bowtech's? Sure was. IMO
> Sorry about the rant, just my opinion on things. Hoping that noone is offended or upset.


Tempest is only 284 IBO legal at 28 3/8inches???? My dad has one and im almost positive its faster than that. I forget what the BH is on the tempest but it cant be much different than my Rampage can it? My rampage shot 290 at 28 inches. It sounds like you have alot of experience with these newer bows...I wish our shop still sold them so I could test one out. I am still sold on the CPS 6&7


----------



## crockett

when are these bows going to be available?

any dates?


----------



## RT1

*tempest*

i would buy a tempest right now if someone had one to offer. That bow can still outshoot most bows on the market today, and for the price i could get one at would be an incredible value.

the new ones coming out are going to probably turn some heads if they market them right. 

*If there that good, darton should pull out all stops and exhaust every resource into marketing / advertising. Make a huge resplash in the archery world!*


----------



## drtnshtr

RT1 said:


> i would buy a tempest right now if someone had one to offer. That bow can still outshoot most bows on the market today, and for the price i could get one at would be an incredible value.
> 
> the new ones coming out are going to probably turn some heads if they market them right.
> 
> *If there that good, darton should pull out all stops and exhaust every resource into marketing / advertising. Make a huge resplash in the archery world!*


Amen on the tempest!!! as far as Darton exhausting all of their resources into marketing/advertising that will not happen. I think we are seeing all the advertising they will ever do...They appear to be content where they stand in the archery community which is very dissappointing to Darton Lovers such as myself.


----------



## RT1

drtnshtr said:


> Amen on the tempest!!! as far as Darton exhausting all of their resources into marketing/advertising that will not happen. I think we are seeing all the advertising they will ever do...They appear to be content where they stand in the archery community which is very dissappointing to Darton Lovers such as myself.


If that is true, it makes us who have owned or still owns a darton sad, I really wish they could get more noticeable. They can flat out shoot! So Underrated!
I do believe they will catch some lightning in a bottle this coming year.

Them and pearson bows are the best hidden secret in archery in my opinion.

Anybody looking at selling a tempest, avalanche or a magnum extreme, pro 3000?


----------



## norsask darton

drtnshtr said:


> Tempest is only 284 IBO legal at 28 3/8inches???? My dad has one and im almost positive its faster than that. I forget what the BH is on the tempest but it cant be much different than my Rampage can it? My rampage shot 290 at 28 inches. It sounds like you have alot of experience with these newer bows...I wish our shop still sold them so I could test one out. I am still sold on the CPS 6&7


I was not impressed with the Tempest for speed. It grouped well and all, just seemed slow compared to my Pro2000. The speed ratings aren't that different, yet my Pro was way faster. I found Darton's 2.5 cam one of the easiest to tune cam systems ever and once my stringmaker and I got our strings and cables working good, it was fast. 28"draw,272gr GT UL Pros at 52# draw she shot them out at 308fps. If Darton's new offerings are half as good as I've been hearing, they will be people pleasers. My Elite just fits and shoots better for me.


----------



## Don Schultz

*The Tempest isn't slow.*

It's just not as fast as a 2000. :smile:

There is a Tempest up for auction on eBay right now.

Mine is the best tack driving bow I've ever owned. It immediately had me shooting Xs regularly rather than as a pleasant surprise. It is also the first parallel (almost) limb bow I've owned. It is also a bit faster than my Frankenstein bow which had had aftermarket hatchet cams (forgot the company name), XI limbs, and a late 90s Darton Wrangler riser (same as a Mav'rik). 

Perhaps the limb scheme makes the difference. In any case, the combination of very very good speed, and excellent accuracy is pretty amazing, and Tempest is about to become 2 generations behind! Go Darton!


----------



## norsask darton

I'm not sure if my Pro2000 was an acceptional bow or not. I compared bow speeds and whatnot like that with a Pro3000 at a 3D shoot this past summer. He had custom strings and cables, 48# draw, 28" draw and shooting just above 5gr per pound. He said his bow was about 290fps according to his pingap. My 2000 was 295 w/4 more #s. Now It's with my brother with new strings and cables and getting 308fps. I'm not sure if sacrificing an 1" of brace height is worth it? IMHO Bring the 2009's out to play!!!!


----------



## drtnshtr

Don Schultz said:


> It's just not as fast as a 2000. :smile:
> 
> There is a Tempest up for auction on eBay right now.
> 
> Mine is the best tack driving bow I've ever owned. It immediately had me shooting Xs regularly rather than as a pleasant surprise. It is also the first parallel (almost) limb bow I've owned. It is also a bit faster than my Frankenstein bow which had had aftermarket hatchet cams (forgot the company name), XI limbs, and a late 90s Darton Wrangler riser (same as a Mav'rik).
> 
> Perhaps the limb scheme makes the difference. In any case, the combination of very very good speed, and excellent accuracy is pretty amazing, and Tempest is about to become 2 generations behind! Go Darton!


Keep it up Don and you will have to explain to DAVE2 where his tempest went I would love to have my old Rampage back ...that was my all time favorite Darton...heck it was my all time favorite bow .period!


----------



## drtnshtr

RT1 said:


> If that is true, it makes us who have owned or still owns a darton sad, I really wish they could get more noticeable. They can flat out shoot! So Underrated!
> I do believe they will catch some lightning in a bottle this coming year.
> 
> Them and pearson bows are the best hidden secret in archery in my opinion.
> 
> Anybody looking at selling a tempest, avalanche or a magnum extreme, pro 3000?


Dont get your hopes up like I did back in the late 90's early 2000...You will be let down if you think Darton is trying to be a Household name.


----------



## RT1

drtnshtr said:


> Dont get your hopes up like I did back in the late 90's early 2000...You will be let down if you think Darton is trying to be a Household name.


I'm already let down with that fact, although their customer service is great and their bows are almost always winners.
I just sold my switchback and am looking now for a pro 3000, pearson z34, or truth 2 for replacement.
If i wait and save even more money from the wife i might wait and see if mathews and darton lines are worth the wait.
My boss has a darton magnum extreme he just can't put down and he can afford to buy a some smaller bow company let alone any bow on the market. He loves the grip on dartons and his mag his really really quiet and quick.


----------



## drtnshtr

RT1 said:


> I'm already let down with that fact, although their customer service is great and their bows are almost always winners.
> I just sold my switchback and am looking now for a pro 3000, pearson z34, or truth 2 for replacement.
> If i wait and save even more money from the wife i might wait and see if mathews and darton lines are worth the wait.
> My boss has a darton magnum extreme he just can't put down and he can afford to buy a some smaller bow company let alone any bow on the market. He loves the grip on dartons and his mag his really really quiet and quick.


I have to agree with ya man the grip on them is what sold me in the beginning and then once I shot a few it was a no brainer...without trying one of the new models out Im not going to buy one. Hopefully I will come across a used rampage sometime soon....


----------



## RT1

drtnshtr said:


> I have to agree with ya man the grip on them is what sold me in the beginning and then once I shot a few it was a no brainer...without trying one of the new models out Im not going to buy one. Hopefully I will come across a used rampage sometime soon....


the grip is great, i like mathews grip also. they both shoot great. I won't buy one (darton ) until i shoot one.


----------



## dartman

drtnshtr said:


> I have to agree with ya man the grip on them is what sold me in the beginning and then once I shot a few it was a no brainer...without trying one of the new models out Im not going to buy one. Hopefully I will come across a used rampage sometime soon....


Well, there was a nice looking Rampage on ebay a week or two ago.

Seriously, all you guys lamenting the Dartons of the past just need to keep your eyes peeled; just about any of them will show up on ebay eventually. There's currently a Cyclone RC on there (although the owner seems to think it's a Yukon) and there's a Cyclone 3D. There's almost always a Lightning or two. There have been a few MK3 Renegades as of late. I've seen a couple of Wranglers, Hurricanes, Impulses and a Rebel. Tempests are pretty common. Even see an occasional Stinger. About the only thing I haven't seen are the magnesium riser bows such as the Concord.

I, for one, am looking forwards to the 2009's...:darkbeer:


----------



## drtnshtr

dartman said:


> Well, there was a nice looking Rampage on ebay a week or two ago.
> 
> Seriously, all you guys lamenting the Dartons of the past just need to keep your eyes peeled; just about any of them will show up on ebay eventually. There's currently a Cyclone RC on there (although the owner seems to think it's a Yukon) and there's a Cyclone 3D. There's almost always a Lightning or two. There have been a few MK3 Renegades as of late. I've seen a couple of Wranglers, Hurricanes, Impulses and a Rebel. Tempests are pretty common. Even see an occasional Stinger. About the only thing I haven't seen are the magnesium riser bows such as the Concord.
> 
> I, for one, am looking forwards to the 2009's...:darkbeer:


Thanks for the heads up dartman...I have had just about all of them that were made in the mid to late 90's..I have had a Maverick, cyclone,cyclone3d,rampage and then my dad has had all those plus the tempest, exec vegas and tundra. I like all of them but I think I liked the rampage best..Now if they would have made the tundra with straight limbs that would have been cool.


----------



## breedlove90

*Public land with the 2009 PRO1000*

After reading all the draw results for the primo elk hunting states I found myself without a prime bull tag again this year. Instead of heading back to Colorado to chase public land elk in OTC units I opted to put the vacation time into midwest whitetails.

Over the last 3.5 years I have proudly put many hours into nailing down great stand locations in the Shawnee National Forest in Illinois. In 2006 I shot the largest buck I had ever seen while hunting at the time. He was a 194 pound 2.5 yr old 9 pointer and to say that I was proud of that buck would be an understatement. Last year I visited the Shawnee again on opening day and shot a 160 pound doe on the second evening in 90 degree heat. Returning to the big woods again in November last year ended with me letting down on a buck the last evening. After grunting and snort wheezing this buck into less than 20 yards the heavy cloud cover and dense foliage failed to provide me with enough light to make the shot so I let down. That hunt revisited my thoughts hundreds of times as I prepared to fill my 2008 tag.

After being invited by my friend Aaron to hunt with him on his farm South of St. Louis, I had big expectations for this season. Meeting him in August we worked on stands, shooting lanes, pulled trailcams, planted food plots, and put together a plan that was sure to end with a couple of happy hunters. The plan was to wait until "prime-time" to hunt with him on his farm and to hunt the 7 days before hand on public land.

On Monday the 3rd I left the house at 2:30AM as to make it to Illinois in time to drive around the area roads and plan an afternoon hunt. After climbing an extremely steep hillside I climbed a small red oak on the ridge top that was littered with oaks of all sizes. This tree would also provide me with a clear view of a private bean field in which I could see what the area had to offer deer wise this year. The evening concluded with 2 does, 2 fawns, and 3 bucks one of which was a definite shooter but was across the bean field at over 500 yards.

After talking with Aaron that night and checking the forecast I knew that conditions would be less than ideal but I headed to one of my sweet spots anyways. A south wind was perfect even though the low that night was a balmy 54 degrees. After parking at the access area and an invigorating 1.3 mile trek uphill I climbed a tree that Amber and I had prepared back in July of 2007.

It happened fast as first light just passed. Hearing a deer behind me and seeing the big body I immediately knew it was a buck. At only 40 yards and coming fast downhill I bumbled to get my bow up and ready. Trying to confirm what I had original thought to be a shooter proved difficult due to the thick brush, low light, and very few seconds I had. Confirmation came as he entered my only shooting lane. Bleating with my mouth, dropping my binos, and drawing my bow in one inform motion he started walking again. Another louder bleat echoed throughout the timber as he paused again only feet from exiting the lane altogether. As many times before my pin floated around until it locked in on that spot and off it went. 

He mule kicked then blasted off and I wasn't so sure about my shot. I thought I heard him bed down but the gusty winds made it hard to hear. As the morning progressed I thought I kept hearing him get up and lay down among dozens of turkey walking around and causing a fuss. I could see blood with my Golden Rings but still I was unsure. After waiting 6 hours I eased over to the shot site and saw the blood road. What I thought was him bedding down was actually him dropping into a dry creek bed. The tracking was easy and he laid just on top of the hill on the other side with a perfect puncture wound and my assumptions about the shot were proved wrong. 

At that time I felt one of the greatest sensations of accomplishment I can ever remember. As I held this massive bodied buck all the hours of driving, studying aerials and USGS topo, contacting biologist and wildlife officials, talking with locals, foot scouting, and hours of sitting on stands flashed through my mind. I thought, "This is what hunting is all about, *The HUNT*." Not how many inches he scores, not how old, not how much he weighs, but just the simple satisfaction of doing everything right to take an animal. I hope as my opportunities to hunt great places in this country grow I will never lose the concept of what this sport we love is truly about. *Ladies and Gentleman this is bowhunting.*


----------



## crockett

any dealers get the 2009 bows yet?
i was told that they were going out to the dealers allready.


----------



## drtnshtr

breedlove90 said:


> After reading all the draw results for the primo elk hunting states I found myself without a prime bull tag again this year. Instead of heading back to Colorado to chase public land elk in OTC units I opted to put the vacation time into midwest whitetails.
> 
> Over the last 3.5 years I have proudly put many hours into nailing down great stand locations in the Shawnee National Forest in Illinois. In 2006 I shot the largest buck I had ever seen while hunting at the time. He was a 194 pound 2.5 yr old 9 pointer and to say that I was proud of that buck would be an understatement. Last year I visited the Shawnee again on opening day and shot a 160 pound doe on the second evening in 90 degree heat. Returning to the big woods again in November last year ended with me letting down on a buck the last evening. After grunting and snort wheezing this buck into less than 20 yards the heavy cloud cover and dense foliage failed to provide me with enough light to make the shot so I let down. That hunt revisited my thoughts hundreds of times as I prepared to fill my 2008 tag.
> 
> After being invited by my friend Aaron to hunt with him on his farm South of St. Louis, I had big expectations for this season. Meeting him in August we worked on stands, shooting lanes, pulled trailcams, planted food plots, and put together a plan that was sure to end with a couple of happy hunters. The plan was to wait until "prime-time" to hunt with him on his farm and to hunt the 7 days before hand on public land.
> 
> On Monday the 3rd I left the house at 2:30AM as to make it to Illinois in time to drive around the area roads and plan an afternoon hunt. After climbing an extremely steep hillside I climbed a small red oak on the ridge top that was littered with oaks of all sizes. This tree would also provide me with a clear view of a private bean field in which I could see what the area had to offer deer wise this year. The evening concluded with 2 does, 2 fawns, and 3 bucks one of which was a definite shooter but was across the bean field at over 500 yards.
> 
> After talking with Aaron that night and checking the forecast I knew that conditions would be less than ideal but I headed to one of my sweet spots anyways. A south wind was perfect even though the low that night was a balmy 54 degrees. After parking at the access area and an invigorating 1.3 mile trek uphill I climbed a tree that Amber and I had prepared back in July of 2007.
> 
> It happened fast as first light just passed. Hearing a deer behind me and seeing the big body I immediately knew it was a buck. At only 40 yards and coming fast downhill I bumbled to get my bow up and ready. Trying to confirm what I had original thought to be a shooter proved difficult due to the thick brush, low light, and very few seconds I had. Confirmation came as he entered my only shooting lane. Bleating with my mouth, dropping my binos, and drawing my bow in one inform motion he started walking again. Another louder bleat echoed throughout the timber as he paused again only feet from exiting the lane altogether. As many times before my pin floated around until it locked in on that spot and off it went.
> 
> He mule kicked then blasted off and I wasn't so sure about my shot. I thought I heard him bed down but the gusty winds made it hard to hear. As the morning progressed I thought I kept hearing him get up and lay down among dozens of turkey walking around and causing a fuss. I could see blood with my Golden Rings but still I was unsure. After waiting 6 hours I eased over to the shot site and saw the blood road. What I thought was him bedding down was actually him dropping into a dry creek bed. The tracking was easy and he laid just on top of the hill on the other side with a perfect puncture wound and my assumptions about the shot were proved wrong.
> 
> At that time I felt one of the greatest sensations of accomplishment I can ever remember. As I held this massive bodied buck all the hours of driving, studying aerials and USGS topo, contacting biologist and wildlife officials, talking with locals, foot scouting, and hours of sitting on stands flashed through my mind. I thought, "This is what hunting is all about, *The HUNT*." Not how many inches he scores, not how old, not how much he weighs, but just the simple satisfaction of doing everything right to take an animal. I hope as my opportunities to hunt great places in this country grow I will never lose the concept of what this sport we love is truly about. *Ladies and Gentleman this is bowhunting.*


Very nice deer and great shot!


----------



## Ghost 133

crockett said:


> any dealers get the 2009 bows yet?
> i was told that they were going out to the dealers allready.


The dealer I use is suppose to have his first ones before the end of next week. He was told they were shipping this past Friday or tomorrow. He is a long time Darton dealer and does not repeat anything other than what he was told. Sooo if Darton does what they said he will have his by next Friday.


----------



## Down4dacount

*3500*

My 3500 is finally home. 

I opted for the black version. With all the black gadgets alongside the bow, I must saw that it looks bad ass. I will post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## Reed

so any idea when they will be updating the web page so the rest of the world can see what is new


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Any specs other than the Pro3500 yet?


----------



## shakyshot

It would be nice if they could send any info outside the US so us CANADIANS can spend our underated dollaron them.I guess they dont think were werthy.They also dont like to awnser there emails very often.
Frusterated Darton shooter in CANADA


----------



## uabdave

Kind of off subject, but it's about time someone thought to put the STS on the cable rod. That is simple and ingenious.


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

Reed said:


> so any idea when they will be updating the web page so the rest of the world can see what is new


Ditto!


----------



## Ghost 133

I really had big hopes for the 09 Dartons but was extremely dissappointed in the area I had hoped for a change in. The bow is lighter and the grip is better than before. After reading and following this thread I had thought maybe they would add an adjustable draw stop or put a decent valley to the end of the cycle. Neither the 1000 or the 3500 suited me in that area for a hunting bow. I did not like the 3000 for that reason and dont like these any better for that same reason. Bring back the best all around bow you had. AVALANCHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckedup

IBBW said:


> I just wish they would make a long enough bow for finger shooters again.:sad: Till then I will just have to keep my oldies but goodies. I have searched high and low for a 70# 1996 maverick or a 70# 96-99 cyclone for sale for a couple of years now, still no luck. :sad:


What are you willing to pay for this mid "90's" Maverick, as I have one that I may be willing to part with.


----------



## Buckedup

on second thought I think its more like a 2000 model, it's a maverick recurve with the cps


----------



## H&S Archer

Well we have a PRO3500 for a week now and it is an improvement over the PRO3000 . At 28" 64# with a 320 grain arrow shoots threw the crony at 328 FPS. I only have the 28 mod and look forward to the 30" soon. The new PRO3500 holds just like the PRO2000 of 2008 as far in fighting hand torque. The laminate limb is a big improvement over solid glass and day. The grip will fit be more comfortable for most archers. The new limb pocket seems to have a tighter fit and looks better than previous year models. The PRO3500 seems to be a winner so far and I am waiting on the PRO2500 with excitement.


----------



## Don Schultz

*Saunder did it.*

Saunders has/had a product at least 3 years go that was called BuzzOff or something similar. Mounted as a cable slide and silencer.



uabdave said:


> Kind of off subject, but it's about time someone thought to put the STS on the cable rod. That is simple and ingenious.


----------



## 2_elk

*how do they shoot?*

So, for all of you lucky ones that own one now. How do they shoot? I sure we would all be interested in some real world numbers. I personally could care less about IBO speed, give some #'s with a 400+ grn arrow. 
Another question, how does one go about replacing all those speed nocks when you change strings? I've never owned a bow that used them and i'm curious if you put the shrink wrap back on or just the nocks? Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Down4dacount

*Good question*

I'm not sure about the nocks, but I can find out for you. 

As far as real world speed. I'll give you my setup and numbers for the Pro3500

29" (Soon to change to 30)
26.75" Gold Tip Ultralight Entrada w/ 100 grain tip. 
68lbs
335fps

Pretty impressive for a 29" draw. I will be close to 350fps when I go to a 30' draw.


----------



## Dewboy

*How much arrow weight*

That's pretty fast, but is that even 5 grains per pound at 68#? That sounds like it might be a bit lighter than IBO depending on what size Gold Tips you're shooting.


----------



## michswamprat

Just got back from my meeting w/ Ted Harpham. Now officially Darton Pro Staff. Took delivery of my Pro3500 in black. Very impressive!!! New limb logo is hot too!!! Here are my numbers:

29" draw @ 70 lbs. w string loop
400 grain arrow-317fps.
350 grain arrow-337fps.


*Darton Pro Staff*
*Tru-Fire Advisory Shooting Staff*
*Dead Center Archery Products Shooting Staff*


----------



## iswandy

michswamprat said:


> Just got back from my meeting w/ Ted Harpham. Now officially Darton Pro Staff. Took delivery of my Pro3500 in black. Very impressive!!! New limb logo is hot too!!! Here are my numbers:
> 
> 29" draw @ 70 lbs. w string loop
> 400 grain arrow-317fps.
> 350 grain arrow-337fps.
> 
> 
> *Darton Pro Staff*
> *Tru-Fire Advisory Shooting Staff*
> *Dead Center Archery Products Shooting Staff*


I dont see any Darton bow with name Pro3500 in their website. are we talking about something dont exist?? Picture please


----------



## dartman

michswamprat said:


> Just got back from my meeting w/ Ted Harpham. Now officially Darton Pro Staff. Took delivery of my Pro3500 in black. Very impressive!!! New limb logo is hot too!!! Here are my numbers:
> 
> 29" draw @ 70 lbs. w string loop
> 400 grain arrow-317fps.
> 350 grain arrow-337fps.
> 
> 
> *Darton Pro Staff*
> *Tru-Fire Advisory Shooting Staff*
> *Dead Center Archery Products Shooting Staff*


...that's pushing 90 ft-lbs @ 29"...


----------



## dartman

iswandy said:


> I dont see any Darton bow with name Pro3500 in their website. are we talking about something dont exist?? Picture please


Pics are spread between pages 2 & 3 of this thread.

Also, if you google Darton 3500 you'll get some hits which include press release material from Darton; the same pics will show up in that material along with some other marketing info.


----------



## MichaelM

*Darton*

Is there any information available on the longer ATA Darton bows, any pics would be great, looking at the 4000 from last year


----------



## iswandy

dartman said:


> Pics are spread between pages 2 & 3 of this thread.
> 
> Also, if you google Darton 3500 you'll get some hits which include press release material from Darton; the same pics will show up in that material along with some other marketing info.


thanks, I saw it :thumbs_up


----------



## breedlove90

*2009 PRO1000 takes whitetails #4 and #5*

When the use of firearms comes to the deer woods its a love hate feeling I get. Nearly every property I hunt here in NC is extremely pressured by neighbors as the boom sticks climb the trees. Any deer I can take with archery gear during this time is truly rewarding to me.

Friday morning was probably my best hunt ever here in NC. I had not hunted this stand all season for the right reasons. In years past I have killed my 2 largest NC bucks from this huge yellow poplar tree. The wind was perfect and the timing was ideal to sneak in there for an all day sit.

By 7:50 I had not seen a deer and was starting to believe the neighbors had already taken their toll on daylight deer activity when the explosion occurred. A pile of does and fawns rolled out of the bedding area which is up the hill and to the west. The squad of over 15 deer covered a span of 80 yards and slowly worked my way through the thicket. The fawns ran and played as the does slowly browsed and cleaned themselves.

A grunt broke the sounds of leaves under hooves and deer took off in all directions. Already standing I drew up my Leupold's and saw a 4 pointer dogging every doe that stayed still long enough. Back and forth they ran as I hoped for an old doe to come close enough for a shot. He ran all the deer back up into the bedding area and it was silent for 5 minutes or so. A little spike blew threw too with his nose on the ground sampling the fragrances. 

To the North antlers crashing snapped me to attention. The battle was heard by a big doe as she ran down from the hill with the 4 pointer in tow. She hopped straight down to me and I stopped her at 4 yards zeroed in on the spot and let her have it. She didn't make it 30 yards and crashed in some brush. The little buck stood there watching then walked up to her to inspect the scene. He lost interest and off to the bedding area he went.

A deer running toward me from the direction of the fight got my heart pumping again but it was a young 8 point and he was on a mission. Then not 2 minutes later here he came. A big bodied buck with a tall wide rack was heading straight for me just to turn and take the upper trail. I hit full draw and bleated loudly and the 3 steps he took afterward saved his life as the 37 yard shot was blocked by a cedar tree. I crouched down but still no shot and off he went. With no other shooting lanes I tried grunting and even a snort wheeze but he slowly worked up to the bedding area.

He had only been out of sight 5 minutes or less then I heard walking to the SW of me coming down the hill. It was him..wait no it was another big bodied buck. He was moving fast and I ranged him, drew back, and bleated stopping only long enough to get my pin close but not dialed in. Letting down as he was going straight away I grabbed the grunt tube which belonged to my late best friend, and hit a solid note. He stopped on a dime and wheeled around and dropped into the creek and proceeded to walk straight down the creek. 

As he went behind a beech tree I drew and he paused. We both held for around 20 seconds then he took 3 more steps before I stopped him, picked the perfect spot, and squeezed it off. As the arrow hit I knew I had just smoked the oldest deer of my NC hunting career. He took off on 3 legs as I watched blood pouring out of the HyperShock's exit wound. I sat down to take it all in. Hunting is so unpredictable. One minute you think you have made the worst decision on stand selection; to having limited out for the day and seen over 20 deer. 

As a walked up on both beautiful animals in the dusting of snow I thought about how fortunate and blessed I really am. I refuse to let the amount of success I have had to cheapen the experience of every adventure to the woods or water. Every time I go whether I tag an animal or not I enjoy the experience and use the hunt as a learning tool to help me become a more proficient hunter in the future.

The big doe will make some great ground burger and that old buck didn't have much on his head but he was the first 3.5 year old I have ever killed in NC. He weighed 172 pounds and had a chest like a bull. Nothing like archery hunting with the little orange hat on!


----------



## 2_elk

*2009 PRO1000 takes whitetails #4 and #5*

So what are the specs on the pro 1000?

thanks


----------



## DMaverick

With no dealer within 100 miles of my front door, how does one become a "staff shooter" for Darton? Just curious. I am typically the only guy shooting a Darton at the 3-D shoots in the area, and would like to get them out there a little more.


----------



## breedlove90

2_elk said:


> So what are the specs on the pro 1000?
> 
> thanks


Same specs as last years AS300 but faster. Better draw cycle and better valley than the AS300 in my opinion. It is a shooter for sure.


----------



## F/F 3Der

iswandy said:


> I dont see any Darton bow with name Pro3500 in their website. are we talking about something dont exist?? Picture please


Darton has not put the 09's up on their website as of yet.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Darton, LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kmart must be proud??


----------



## Dewboy

*Xpert or X-squirt?*



ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Darton, LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kmart must be proud??


Looks like we have a teenie bopper comment already.  Guess they are not old enough to know how long Darton has been around. Even Before the Bowtech came about. Even before the Bowtech people's second attempt at bow making as the Horizon Bow company came and went......and even before their first attempt at bow making as the Oregon Bow Company came and went, Darton had already been around for years and years. Only after they paid DARTON to use Rex Darlington's(Darton's) BINARY CAM did the owners of Bowtech have any success. If you are going to degrade Darton, you might need to start with the cams on your Bowtech. My guess is, Darton might not set any sales records, but they will probably be here long after Bowtech and many of the other newcomers have gone. And they will continue to sell the rights to their patents to bow companies like Bowtech so Xperts like you can enjoy some of their technology too.

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## Q2DEATH

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Darton, LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kmart must be proud??



You just got torched. And to call yourself an expert.


----------



## michswamprat

Your kinetic energy figure is close. It came out to 89.2. My shooting partner also got his Pro3500 last night. He'll sell you his 101st Airborne!!!:tongue: Already stacking arrows tighter than his Blowtech ever thought it could. My Hoyt will be leaving also.


----------



## dartman

michswamprat said:


> Your kinetic energy figure is close. It came out to 89.2. My shooting partner also got his Pro3500 last night. He'll sell you his 101st Airborne!!!:tongue: Already stacking arrows tighter than his Blowtech ever thought it could. My Hoyt will be leaving also.


While I wouldn't mind a 101, I think ARCHERYXPERT would rather have it...

I believe a 3500 would be more at home in my stable...:darkbeer:


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DARTON?????????? just because they have been around forever guys doesnt make them a good product. Just a loyal customer base, kmart shoppers mostly. I live in Pa and we have more Archers in my state then anyother and I travel ALOT and shoot. I have NEVER seen a Pro shop selling Darton's. Dont get defensive, If you like a Kmart or Walmart product go for it. Its just funny to me, its like the buddy you have who has a Fat, ugly, smelly wife who brags about her to you. Lmao, really!! Darton?? Give her a kiss for me fella's, but keep her all to yourself. We dont have alot of kmarts around here so I dont even get to check them out.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Im sorry guys Your right Your wife is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!LMAO


----------



## dbe

wow, you are an expert. i did not realise we were all in the presence of greatness such as yours. thank you for blessing us with your superior intelect and archery technology information. we should all stop to take a moment and thank you for even stopping to read a thread about a kmart bow. thank you, thank you oh powerful wise master! just your mere presence in this thread has increased it's legitimacy ten-fold. thank you. seriously.


----------



## DMaverick

I'd venture to say that far fewer Dartons have blown up over the last year than Bowtechs, but I could be wrong. I can't think of any recalls for Darton, but seem to remember one by Bowtech...

If you don't have anything constructive to say, why would you even come into a thread like this? It is clear you have nothing useful to add. Pretty much all bow manufacturers are makign quality bows these days, and to each his own. There is no reason to bash any brand just because you shoot it. That sounds more like a high school "Kmart" shopper to me than anything. Get a life.


----------



## shakyshot

you al know that if it was not for DARTON ARCHERY most of your `new`technoligy in bows whould not be here.Let it be and shoot what you shoot .Not everyone is entitled to your opinion.


----------



## michswamprat

Much like PSE and others, you can't buy a Darton Pro Series bow at a big box retailer, only at a Pro Shop. The big box retailers sell mid level, budget bows. But, by all means, please enjoy your shopping experience.


----------



## crockett

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DARTON?????????? just because they have been around forever guys doesnt make them a good product. Just a loyal customer base, kmart shoppers mostly. I live in Pa and we have more Archers in my state then anyother and I travel ALOT and shoot. I have NEVER seen a Pro shop selling Darton's. Dont get defensive, If you like a Kmart or Walmart product go for it. Its just funny to me, its like the buddy you have who has a Fat, ugly, smelly wife who brags about her to you. Lmao, really!! Darton?? Give her a kiss for me fella's, but keep her all to yourself. We dont have alot of kmarts around here so I dont even get to check them out.


dude you know nothing! i was laying the smack down on big bucks with my darton lightning when you were probably still in diapers.
stick to what you know which from where i sit is how to run your mouth!

just knowing you shoot bowtech makes me want too give mine away!


----------



## phattail

Darton bows are nail drivers WORLDCLASS PRODUCT BARNONE!!!!


----------



## Reed

DMaverick said:


> I'd venture to say that far fewer Dartons have blown up over the last year than Bowtechs, but I could be wrong. I can't think of any recalls for Darton, but seem to remember one by Bowtech...
> 
> If you don't have anything constructive to say, why would you even come into a thread like this? It is clear you have nothing useful to add. Pretty much all bow manufacturers are makign quality bows these days, and to each his own. There is no reason to bash any brand just because you shoot it. That sounds more like a high school "Kmart" shopper to me than anything. Get a life.


I have seen a couple but they were all Dry fires( only way to get that type of damage that occured) but we all know that noone dryfires their bow. but you have to be fair, and compare the failure % to the other companys as I am sure that BT,hoyt ect sell alot more bows than darton.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

LMAO!! Darton, still funny.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

You guys are rite, Much fewer blow ups for Darton. LMAO, All 34 Darton bows sold last yr made it thru. The 300, 000 plus Bowtech sold had a couple blow up. You guys got me. DARTON?? STILL GETS ME, lmao


----------



## Down4dacount

*Archery Expert*

What is funny, is that you actually took the time to open this thread to see what it's all about. 

Go enjoy your Bowtech. If not for our Kmart special, your bow wouldn't have cams.


----------



## dartman

Down4dacount said:


> What is funny, is that you actually took the time to open this thread to see what it's all about.
> 
> Go enjoy your Bowtech. If not for our Kmart special, your bow wouldn't have cams.


Exactly!

ARCHERYXPERT, read & weep: 6,990,970 B1. You're OWNED, buddy!


----------



## mwaym

No REAL pics, yet ?????? !!!!!!! :angry::darkbeer:


----------



## darton_shooter

Below is what the Xpert said in a post from august of this year, This guy just likes to make waves, look through all of his posts he bashes Pearson, HCA and in this post Even states that he would not spend his own money on a Bowtech.... He is a Fan boy for the flavor of the month and is praising Hoyt Bows in the past which if I am not mistaken .... and I am not, also were using a version of Darton CPS for their cams. So Mr Xpert shoot what ever you want, but Think about what your using could be some Kmart technology in it. 

*ARCHERYXPERT's Old Post, August 5th, 2008, 08:48 PM

Think we are forgetting about All the Hoyt Boys, Bowtech is a distant third in sales every year to Hoyt and Mathews. I have shot for all three companies on co-ops and when I have to buy my own bow I look for one of these two which ever I can get a nice deal on thru AT. But would not put up my own Money for a Bowtech evey thou I have owned four of them.
*


----------



## H&S Archer

I think the PRO2500 is out and about. I hope to see one soon.


----------



## 2_elk

*info from darton*

This is what Darton sent when i asked for info on their new line up, hope this helps.

DARTON ARCHERY

Ranger I, II & III, No change.

AS150 (Ranger IV), No Change, 45#, 

AS500 (AS50), Camo limb pockets. 

Pro Series; use yoke, lighter cams, lighter weight limb pockets, new smaller grip. Bowstring Suppressor on all models except Pro1000. 

Pro1000, moved AS300 into Pro Series with pivoting limb pockets. Use Pro2000 cam. Use new grip, No Bowstring Suppressor. We will use Green limb pockets and cams from 2008.

Pro2500SS, approx 325-330 fps IBO
3500 limb
7.00” brace height
3500 cam & modules
Axle to axle 33 13/16”

Pro3500SS, new speed bow with 338-343 fps IBO.
3/8” shorter limb
6.00” brace height
New cam
Axle to axle 33 13/16”

Pro4000GT, new riser and limb pockets, standard 13” limbs, same specs as 08.

Pro5000T-a, new cam with 27 – 31” draw range. New riser and limb pockets, specs the same as 08.

Pro5000T-b, same as 2008.


Competition colors
All Pro Series bows will be available in Hardwoods Green and in a flat black and an anodized finish in blue.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

And I havent. Confused about what that has to do with Darton Garbage that I wouldnt shoot if you gave it to me. Lol, Your wife is pretty really, lol. Great personality, Black Friday is coming Kmart will have all the Dartons on clearance fellas get out the check book. Lmao, Darton still makes me smile.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

I like to open these threads just like I read the funny page in the newspaper after I read the sports. Lmao. Darton?? Really guys, cute thou


----------



## DMaverick

Yippee, more useless babble. You are right, because you have no idea what you are talking about and have nothing better to do with your time than bash bow companies, and try to get people all fired up, I think I will stop shooting my Darton. Thank you for convincing me. I wonder how all these companies that you "co-oped" for would think of you if they saw the kind of BS you spew as a so called "expert." I can't think of any company that would be interested in having somebody liek you represent them. Of course it is easier to be courageous and mouthy threw a keyboard.

Tell me one factual piece of information that makes a Bowtech or any other brand better than a Darton. As I stated earlier, they all make great products, and to each his own. It is childish to back people just because they shoot a different brand.


----------



## shakyshot

IT is easy to bash other companies if you want but just remember that not all of us are getting there gear for free!! Some of us get our gear because its a great product not cause its free.


----------



## lhok_

michswamprat said:


> Just got back from my meeting w/ Ted Harpham. Now officially Darton Pro Staff. Took delivery of my Pro3500 in black. Very impressive!!! New limb logo is hot too!!! Here are my numbers:
> 
> 29" draw @ 70 lbs. w string loop
> 400 grain arrow-317fps.
> 350 grain arrow-337fps.
> 
> 
> *Darton Pro Staff*
> *Tru-Fire Advisory Shooting Staff*
> *Dead Center Archery Products Shooting Staff*


What does the New logo look like? any photos to share?


----------



## Reed

looks like the 2009 bows are up.

Reed


----------



## dbe

yeah, and the 3500 is listed as a 30" max 2500 goes to 31 according to catalog.


----------



## DartonArcher

*Info from Darton*















I recieved this from Ted Harpham at Darton today for posting on AT. The Web site has been updated as of today also!! You can get more info there. I have had my new 3500 for about 2 weeks now and here is the scoop!

Had to have the Black because its awesome! FYI it is a standard color at no additional cost along with camo. Competition color in Blue will also be available at additional cost.

63# 30" 315 grain arrow 340 out of the box with a peep and a loop! Overall the draw cycle isn't much different from the 3000, it feels great from start to finish. No real LOAD UP at the end. I'm not real sure what "unforgiving" means when people say it but I'm having no problems with stacking arrows at 20 or 30 yards. Make no mistake about it if my bow or 1 I've sold to someone doesn't shoot where it is supposed to I let Ted know about it.(Just ask him)!! I dont cheat the numbers either because it won't do me any good when it comes time to weigh in at a shoot! The bow has very little vibration and just the slightest jump at the shot(have to feel a little SOMETHING to get that kind of speed!!) I would say that Darton has a winner again this year!! I think the biggest suprise this year aside from the preformance will be the fact that there prices only changed by a few dollars per bow if they changed at all. By the way the picture above is from my chrono at home not from Dartons factory. Let me know if you have any questions I can answer!!

PRESS RELEASE FROM DARTON:

Darton’s New Bow Leaves Them Speechless

Whoa….Dang….Man…Can I shoot it again? Thats a Darton?

These are common responses heard by Darton’s Sales Manager Ted Harpham as archers grab and shoot Darton’s New Pro 3500S. “The whole look of the Pro Series bows from Darton has changed and the 3500S is leading the way in looks, speed and overall performance.” The handle has a sleek, sexy appearance with more curves than a mountain road while still being strong and durable, a staple of Darton bows for years. The grip has been narrowed but still has the “Darton” feel our loyalist love. 

The biggest cause for the oohs and ahhs come from Darton’s new laminated limbs powered by the newest CPS G2 - 2.5 Cam designed by Rex Darlington. “The new Cam and Mach -1 Laminated Limbs have allowed the Pro 3500S to achieve IBO speeds out of the box of 338 – 343 feet per second. Darton advertises IBO Rating Velocity, no smoke, no mirrors” stated Harpham. The Pro 3500S has an axle to axle length of 33 13/16” and a 6” brace height. There is no need for a bow press to change draw lengths that range from 25” – 30”. For more on the Pro 3500S and other bows from Darton, visit them at www.dartonarchery.com or stop by booth 2313 at the ATA Trade Show in Indianapolis.


----------



## H&S Archer

By the way I forgot to mention the flawless PERFECT cookie cutter paper tear with the PRO3500. I have several fast bow manufactures at my retail store and you can find pro's and con's on all of them. One big plus is the easy / perfect paper tune from the Darton PRO series. The Darton is defiantly the best in that light. By the way Darton will beat out others in the cam lean comparison as well. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours. I am going hunting in the morning with my bow {during firearms season}


----------



## charles

*Dam.....*

I just saw the new catalog online..... those new Page 5 makes me wonder if i should crack the bank  that 5000T must be one hell of a spot bow. I love what Darton as ounce again done by introducing bows with great ATA and brace height combination a getting good speed and The look... reminds me why im a fan for so many yeard. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Reed

well if they made a 36-37 ata with a 7" bh that would still pull mid 330-340, I would still be shooting one.


----------



## Reed

ok, had a chance to play with the Pro 3500, Grip is way better(slimmer), well the whole grip/shelf is better. Feels like 1/2 pound lighter then my pro 3000. Craw cycle feels like my 101st the way it loads up. Why harder than the pro 3000 ( course the speed has to come from somewhere) and I always thought the pro 3000 had about the easest draw of all the binary style cams. It had no limb twist at all( neither did my pro 3000), but they may run into problems with mod. the little kickout on the mod( I assume for the wall, which was rock hard:darkbeer is very close to the yoke. If someone is not carefull and tourques abit on let down, it could get nasty:mg:

all in all, a nice improvment to the pro3000. the only thing stopping me from picking one up( other than I dont need another bow) is the short ATA, not to my liking.

Reed


----------



## 2_elk

*2500*

Any one shot the 2500 yet? If so how'd you like it?


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

*Darton Pro 3500S/2500S*

These bows might be hard to get a hands-on look at, down here in OZ.

Anyone care post some detailed pics of this new bow... I'm talking more detailed than the images on the Darton 09 cattledog. :smile:

Cam, grip, limb pockets, etc.

Thanks,

AW


----------



## H&S Archer

2_elk said:


> Any one shot the 2500 yet? If so how'd you like it?


I am waiting until I shoot the PRO2500 before buying.


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

*Pics!*

Anyone got any detailed pics of the 3500??.... Anyone?


----------



## Dewboy

*It's a bird, it's a.......What the heck is it????*

I'm a Darton fan to the core, but those graphics look CHEEZY! Looks like something you would find in a cracker Jacks box as a free stick on tattoo. It's hard to believe they couldn't do better than that.


----------



## JB15

*Kroger Bows*

i bought a Darton Pro 3000 a year ago. it looked like a nice bow so i was really excited but i was soon disappointed. darton pro 3000's are advertised to shoot 333. I have a 29" draw and am pulling about 72 pounds. I was shooting a 370 grain arrow. I was expecting it to shoot around 315 or 320. First shot through the chrono it read 298. So i thought there was no way it read right. so i tried again and got 297. I decided that chronograph was no way right. I went home and then decided to try a different chronograph and it was still in the 290. I then tuned my bow and still it read under 300. My old Switchback shot that and a heck of a lot smoother. The bow is really loud and tears through suppressors about every 30 shots. I dont know if i just got a "dud" or what but It was not what i expected. If Payless sold bows Darton would be there number 1 brand. I am going to switch back to mathews and get the reezen.


----------



## F/F 3Der

JB
I don't know if your bow is tuned properly or not but I have this years 3000 and am shooting 310fps with a 345 gr. arrow at 29 in. set at 60lbs. Playing with a chrony a 305 gr. arrow went through at just under 330 fps. Also my bow is quite and smooth. IMO these bows will shoot what Darton advertises.


----------



## JB15

*its still Kroger*

just wait a year and you will be saying how much of a pos that bow is. It was tuned by so called pro darton dealer and i had a lot of others look at it and they all said it was fine. the price is not the only cheap thing about these bows. Sorry im so bitter but i had high hopes for this bow.


----------



## Down4dacount

*Surprised*



JB15 said:


> just wait a year and you will be saying how much of a pos that bow is. It was tuned by so called pro darton dealer and i had a lot of others look at it and they all said it was fine. the price is not the only cheap thing about these bows. Sorry im so bitter but i had high hopes for this bow.


I just sold my Pro 3000. I was shooting 71lbs at 29" with a 26 3/4" GT Ultralight Entrada. I was consistently hitting 320-321fps. The 3500 is even faster. 

You are entitled to your opinion. Shoot what works for you.


----------



## Reed

JB15 said:


> i bought a Darton Pro 3000 a year ago. it looked like a nice bow so i was really excited but i was soon disappointed. darton pro 3000's are advertised to shoot 333. I have a 29" draw and am pulling about 72 pounds. I was shooting a 370 grain arrow. I was expecting it to shoot around 315 or 320. First shot through the chrono it read 298. So i thought there was no way it read right. so i tried again and got 297. I decided that chronograph was no way right. I went home and then decided to try a different chronograph and it was still in the 290. I then tuned my bow and still it read under 300. My old Switchback shot that and a heck of a lot smoother. The bow is really loud and tears through suppressors about every 30 shots. I dont know if i just got a "dud" or what but It was not what i expected. If Payless sold bows Darton would be there number 1 brand. I am going to switch back to mathews and get the reezen.


I will say it yuo got a dud Of the 4 or 5 pro 3000's that I set set up or played with, all were shooting at or slightly above IBO. I will say that it sa slighly louder than some of the other hybreds, but I never say one tear through a suppressor.

good luck with the reezen, let us know if the DL is within a inch and how the draw is:shade:


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

*Pics 2009*

Anyone got any detailed pics of the pro3500S ??.... Anyone?


----------



## Reed

BatmanDownUnder said:


> Anyone got any detailed pics of the pro3500S ??.... Anyone?


I have ot stop at eh shop today, I will try to hook you up with some pics later tonight.

Reed


----------



## Don Schultz

JB15 said:


> ....Sorry im so bitter but....


No, you are not sorry. You just want to complain and whine. You are sounding really childish. Notice you are not getting backup re your complaints. 

Many of us have been shooting Darton for a long time. In my case 9 years. EVERY Darton I've owned, and every Darton I've seen has been a quality bow. Maybe you somehow got a dud of a bow, and maybe Darton failed to back you up, but if so that is a very exceptional situation. It seems quite likely to me that YOU are the screw up, not Darton.

My Dartons have all been rock solid, straight shooting bows. There has always been something that's faster, and something else that was quieter, but as a complete package, the Darton's have performed and performed well.

I'm 2 generations behind right now, shooting a pair of Tempest's for competition and hunting. They share the solid characteristics of my Cyclone LD, and RC bows with greater speed and even more consistency. I was amazed to have the Tempest shoot a solid 10% faster than the Cyclone AND give me more X rings. I assume it is the parallel limb design that contributes to the accuracy, since the CPS7 wheels are very similar to the CPS6 the Cyclone wears. The Cyclone had previously yielded my best scores on spots, surpassing a 1990 XI Legend Magnum.

No doubt there is a 2500 in my future.


----------



## JB15

Don Schultz said:


> No, you are not sorry. You just want to complain and whine. You are sounding really childish. Notice you are not getting backup re your complaints.
> 
> Many of us have been shooting Darton for a long time. In my case 9 years. EVERY Darton I've owned, and every Darton I've seen has been a quality bow. Maybe you somehow got a dud of a bow, and maybe Darton failed to back you up, but if so that is a very exceptional situation. It seems quite likely to me that YOU are the screw up, not Darton.
> 
> My Dartons have all been rock solid, straight shooting bows. There has always been something that's faster, and something else that was quieter, but as a complete package, the Darton's have performed and performed well.
> 
> I'm 2 generations behind right now, shooting a pair of Tempest's for competition and hunting. They share the solid characteristics of my Cyclone LD, and RC bows with greater speed and even more consistency. I was amazed to have the Tempest shoot a solid 10% faster than the Cyclone AND give me more X rings. I assume it is the parallel limb design that contributes to the accuracy, since the CPS7 wheels are very similar to the CPS6 the Cyclone wears. The Cyclone had previously yielded my best scores on spots, surpassing a 1990 XI Legend Magnum.
> 
> No doubt there is a 2500 in my future.


Wine and Complain??? so they are supposed to shoot 20 feet per second less than what it should be??? i do not care about getting back up. I didnt think this is supposed to happen so like i said i pretty sure i got a "dud". I posted it to see what was wrong and see if anyone can help.


----------



## JB15

Reed said:


> I will say it yuo got a dud Of the 4 or 5 pro 3000's that I set set up or played with, all were shooting at or slightly above IBO. I will say that it sa slighly louder than some of the other hybreds, but I never say one tear through a suppressor.
> 
> good luck with the reezen, let us know if the DL is within a inch and how the draw is:shade:


I recently shot the reezen and the draw length was right on to what my darton was. The draw felt really good. It has just a little more of a hump at the end but for the speeds it gets im not about to complain. It didnt seem to be too noisy and i could barely feel any vibration when i released. I held it with no grip and it didnt ever try to pop out of my hand. I was very impressed.:smile:


----------



## Down4dacount

*Ok*



JB15 said:


> I recently shot the reezen and the draw length was right on to what my darton was. The draw felt really good. It has just a little more of a hump at the end but for the speeds it gets im not about to complain. It didnt seem to be too noisy and i could barely feel any vibration when i released. I held it with no grip and it didnt ever try to pop out of my hand. I was very impressed.:smile:


So switch to a Mathews forum now. 

I agree with Don, you probably screwed something up when you decided to tune it yourself. What grain tip were you shooting?


----------



## H&S Archer

You would might to shoot the single cam bow threw a cannon to try to match the speed of hybrid systems. That or continue consuming mind altering substances and keep reading big adds {if its in print it got to be true}. A third option is that a single cam bows being work on in a garage {while truck is running inside with all doors closed} might actually be interesting.


----------



## Reed

BatmanDownUnder said:


> Anyone got any detailed pics of the pro3500S ??.... Anyone?


here you go:thumbs_up


----------



## Reed

couple more

bow feels nice and the grip is a hugh improvement over the past years, just to short of a ATA for me:angry:


----------



## JB15

Down4dacount said:


> So switch to a Mathews forum now.
> 
> I agree with Don, you probably screwed something up when you decided to tune it yourself. What grain tip were you shooting?


Reed asked. Actually the shop checked it after i did and they said it was in tune. i was shooting a gold tip 7595 with a 100 grain tip. my arrows weighed right around 400. The new Darton looks nice? how does it shoot? what kind of speed are you all getting out of it?


----------



## Dewboy

*Darton*

With all the rave about the new Dartons, I just bought myself a nice Tundra!  It's hard for me to give up on the CPS system! Also wanted a longer axle to axle bow for target shooting. The new bows are getting shorter and shorter. I remember when 40" was short!

A note about speed:

Too many people load their string with accessories, then chrono their bow expecting IBO advertised speeds. And some put super thick serving on their string and it takes lots of force to snap it on, which in reverse, robs a little speed tp release. The IBO ratings are for an out of the box bow that has not had Peep, Kisser, D-loop, nock point, string silencers installed. Also, if you purchase a new string without the speed nocks, You've already lost about 3 or 4 FPS. Then those that are clueless go to the Pro-shop and the owner shoots the latest and greatest (or whatever he is pushing) thru the Chono with only a nock point installed and the Clueless observer is so impressed he buys it. He gets home and fills the string up with goodies and never shoots it through the chrony again, until years later. Then it's LOST SPEED! The clueless one immediately assumes that the bow degraded merely by the passing of time! So the clueless one goes to the pro-shop again and repeats the process all over again! 

A message to the clueless: The Pro-Shops love you! And the archers that purchase your Perfectly good used bows love you for the deal they get on AT or eBay! Don't change! Stay clueless! We need you guys to keep us with a steady supply of cheap used bows at a bargain price!


----------



## Dewboy

*Speed nocks galore!*

Good Golly look at those speed nocks! There's a total of 20 it looks like! It does look nice though. Maybe I will pick one up in a few years when someone gives their's up for the latest and greatest thing that comes along.


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

Reed said:


> here you go:thumbs_up


Thanks for that Reed... great pics mate!
It seems no one is bringing the 2009 bows into OZ this year! 



> It had no limb twist at all( neither did my pro 3000), but they may run into problems with mod. the little kickout on the mod( I assume for the wall, which was rock hard) is very close to the yoke. If someone is not carefull and tourques abit on let down, it could get nasty


You mentioned that the mod runs close to the yoke cable... do you think it may be a problem or does it look more scary than it really is? 

I'm keen on this bow and I may have to buy one sight unseen. 

Regards,

Batman.


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

*Darton Pro 3500S*

More Q's for Reed?

Does the stabilizer thread go through to the back? To allow installation of a different suppressor or V-bars?

I wonder if Darton would warrant the bow if the cable slide-mounted suppressor was removed? Have you used the bow without this?

Any pics of the limb pockets? Or am I pushing the friendship? 

Thanks again,

Batman.


----------



## Reed

BatmanDownUnder said:


> Thanks for that Reed... great pics mate!
> It seems no one is bringing the 2009 bows into OZ this year!
> 
> 
> 
> You mentioned that the mod runs close to the yoke cable... do you think it may be a problem or does it look more scary than it really is?
> 
> I'm keen on this bow and I may have to buy one sight unseen.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Batman.


It may look scarier than it is. You do appear to have lots of room there, but and this is a big but, I can see problems if you let down and hae a lot of tourque in your grip. but this would not stop me from shooting it.


----------



## Reed

BatmanDownUnder said:


> More Q's for Reed?
> 
> Does the stabilizer thread go through to the back? To allow installation of a different suppressor or V-bars?I did not look, but the past pro's did. I will check tomorrow
> 
> I wonder if Darton would warrant the bow if the cable slide-mounted suppressor was removed? Have you used the bow without this?cant see why it would. again in the past none of the dartons came with this suppresser till last year. Undo 2 screws and it will slide off.
> 
> Any pics of the limb pockets? Or am I pushing the friendship? have them for you tomorrow
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Batman.



damn you guys ask alot of question should have more pics tomorrow


----------



## Don Schultz

On my 2000 Cyclone LD, it was possible to pull past the draw stop by torquing the bow. I didn't have a problem once I had the DL set. I let a friend shoot it once, and he blew past the draw stop repeatedly. So Darton may shave things a bit close in this regard.




Reed said:


> It may look scarier than it is. You do appear to have lots of room there, but and this is a big but, I can see problems if you let down and hae a lot of tourque in your grip. but this would not stop me from shooting it.


----------



## JohnnyRazorhead

*Pro 2500*

I just ordered a pro 2500 and a new set of WC strings and cables. Does anyone know if a traditional split yoke can be used or are the spreader pieces a must? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Reed

JohnnyRazorhead said:


> I just ordered a pro 2500 and a new set of WC strings and cables. Does anyone know if a traditional split yoke can be used or are the spreader pieces a must? Thanks for any replies.


I dont think that the split yoke would have enough space. the spreader is wider then the where the yoke attach to the cam.


----------



## JohnnyRazorhead

Thanks for the info.:thumbs_up


----------



## shakyshot

Nice pics!!!Just wish I could get some info and response from Darton myself.I waited 11 months for my blue pro3000.Got my black one in 3 weeks.Guess sometimes it dont pay to live in CANADA after all! I`ll just have to use my impatiens and wait a couple more months!


----------



## shakyshot

JB15 said:


> i bought a Darton Pro 3000 a year ago. it looked like a nice bow so i was really excited but i was soon disappointed. darton pro 3000's are advertised to shoot 333. I have a 29" draw and am pulling about 72 pounds. I was shooting a 370 grain arrow. I was expecting it to shoot around 315 or 320. First shot through the chrono it read 298. So i thought there was no way it read right. so i tried again and got 297. I decided that chronograph was no way right. I went home and then decided to try a different chronograph and it was still in the 290. I then tuned my bow and still it read under 300. My old Switchback shot that and a heck of a lot smoother. The bow is really loud and tears through suppressors about every 30 shots. I dont know if i just got a "dud" or what but It was not what i expected. If Payless sold bows Darton would be there number 1 brand. I am going to switch back to mathews and get the reezen.


:darkbeer:My pro3000 spitts out a 350 grain arrow at 54 pounds at around 295? Never a problem with speed on my end!


----------



## Down4dacount

*3500*

My 3500 @29" and 68lbs with GT Ultralight, 100gr is hitting a consistent 329fps. 

I'm switching to 29.5 shortly, so I will be around 335ish. 

Quick. With a capital Q.


----------



## Reed

BatmanDownUnder said:


> More Q's for Reed?
> 
> Does the stabilizer thread go through to the back? To allow installation of a different suppressor or V-bars?
> 
> I wonder if Darton would warrant the bow if the cable slide-mounted suppressor was removed? Have you used the bow without this?
> 
> Any pics of the limb pockets? Or am I pushing the friendship?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Batman.


here be the limb pockets


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

*Darton 2009 Pics*

Thanks for the pics Reed... much appreciated mate. 

That riser looks a lot thinner that those of past years... I like the look of that. :thumbs_up

AW.


----------



## H&S Archer

I think UPS will been distibuting PRO2000 starting 12/12 Yeah!!!


----------



## DMaverick

I am really glad to see them improve the limb pockets so much. They are definitely a big improvement over my old Maverick (even though it is still my back up bow). I actually had one of the limb pockets on my Maverick crack about 3/4s of the way around it. Had it replaced and everything was fine from there, but I do not see that being a problem on my Pro 3000. I wish I could afford to get one of these new models right now!!! Thanks for all the pics guys, now I have something to dream about.

Any idea if Darton is considering developing a serious bow for Ladies? That way I can try to get my wife away from shooting a H...H...Ho...Hoyt.


----------



## Reed

DMaverick said:


> I am really glad to see them improve the limb pockets so much. They are definitely a big improvement over my old Maverick (even though it is still my back up bow). I actually had one of the limb pockets on my Maverick crack about 3/4s of the way around it. Had it replaced and everything was fine from there, but I do not see that being a problem on my Pro 3000. I wish I could afford to get one of these new models right now!!! Thanks for all the pics guys, now I have something to dream about.
> 
> Any idea if Darton is considering developing a serious bow for Ladies? That way I can try to get my wife away from shooting a H...H...Ho...Hoyt.



the pro 3000 will go down to 25 1/4 ish. what DL would she need, or is it more of a mass weight thing?

I know of a 2007 pro3000 that maxs at 50lbs that you mite get a good deal on


----------



## DMaverick

My wife is freakishly strong for a petite little thing. She shoots left handed (which doesn't help with bow shopping) with a 23 inch draw but pulls 50pounds easily.


----------



## Reed

DMaverick said:


> My wife is freakishly strong for a petite little thing. She shoots left handed (which doesn't help with bow shopping) with a 23 inch draw but pulls 50pounds easily.


damn the 23" draw must make things a b$tch


----------



## DMaverick

You have no idea. She currently shoots a Hoyt Razortec, and we had to special order that thing through the local Hoyt dealer. It definitely doesn't make things easy. Try to get a bow with that short of draw length with that kind of weight, it is tons of fun!!!


----------



## Down4dacount

*As-50*



DMaverick said:


> I am really glad to see them improve the limb pockets so much. They are definitely a big improvement over my old Maverick (even though it is still my back up bow). I actually had one of the limb pockets on my Maverick crack about 3/4s of the way around it. Had it replaced and everything was fine from there, but I do not see that being a problem on my Pro 3000. I wish I could afford to get one of these new models right now!!! Thanks for all the pics guys, now I have something to dream about.
> 
> Any idea if Darton is considering developing a serious bow for Ladies? That way I can try to get my wife away from shooting a H...H...Ho...Hoyt.


Perfect ladies bow. I personally know a lady who is shooting 45lbs at 250fps out of one of these bows.


----------



## DMaverick

According to the specs, it only goes down to 25 inches of draw length. 23 is very hard to come by.


----------



## abcarrow

*Pic's*

I'm sure that some of you have received the new Darton's please post some detailed pic especially the grip, riser etc.

abcarrow


----------



## bigtree67

DARTON ATA show booth 2313 shooting lanes A7 A8


----------



## knife2sharp

*Grip pics*

Sold my '00 Maverick four years ago and now I just sold my AR. Thinking of coming back to Darton, I always like Darton grips. Can someone take a closeup shot of the grip on any of the new '09 bows?


----------



## abcarrow

*2009 Dartons*

Where's the pic's

Please were waiting

abarrow


----------



## abcarrow

*Where's pic's*

The 2009's must be butt ass ugly, nobody will post any pic's.

abcarrow


----------



## Reed

well duh, they start at post 266:bartstush:, what more do you want:set1_fishing:


----------



## abcarrow

*Reed*

I wasn't knocking Darton's I've owned and shot them for years. Right now I have the pro 3000 & 4000. All I was trying to do is see some pic's, and your right there are a few, but very few. So please!!!!!!!! can someone post more pic's.

I hope that no one take offence to this post?????

abcarrow


----------



## Reed

abcarrow said:


> I wasn't knocking Darton's I've owned and shot them for years. Right now I have the pro 3000 & 4000. All I was trying to do is see some pic's, and your right there are a few, but very few. So please!!!!!!!! can someone post more pic's.
> 
> I hope that no one take offence to this post?????
> 
> abcarrow



what are parts you looking for. i will try to stop by the shop tomorrow adn get some more pics.


----------



## abcarrow

*Thanks Reed*

That was a fast response!! I would like to see what they did with the grip mainly, and the limb pockets.

Thanks abcarrow


----------



## Reed

ill see what I can get for you


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

*Pics*

Reed is the man! Thanks for being the scoop on the new Darton! 

AW.


----------



## Reed

its to bad the have gone the way of the shorter speed bow. Wish they would come out with something in the 37 ATA 7"BH and 330-340 like the 101st. If they had that I still may be shooting one

I will try to hook up some more pics later today.

Reed


----------



## abcarrow

*Reed*

Your 100% right!! I've been hoping for the same.

abcarrow


----------



## bigtree67

*2009 pro 5000*

DARTON PRO 5000 new draw lengths 27-31 28 1/2-33 1/2 :shade:


----------



## Reed

sorry for the delay in the pics


----------



## Reed

more


----------



## Reed

:teeth:


----------



## dartman

Reed, thanks for the pics!

It's a tough decision...I know I could pick up a PRO2000 or 3000 (both fine bows) at a really good price right now, but, dang, the 3500 and 2500 sure look sweet...:tongue:


----------



## abcarrow

*Reed*

I haven't been on for some time now, and when I checked the sight to find these pic's I was quite pleased. Looks like they changed the stile of grip also, sweet bow, I envy you.

Thanks
abcarrow


----------



## Dewboy

*Sweet!*

The side plates actually look like the ones on the Ranger Youth bows. It looks like they trimmed the grip way down. Sweet!


----------



## shakyshot

*pro3500*

Pics on web site aswell.Hoping to pick up a 3500 for myself soon!Love my pro3000's and my pro2000. But you always have room for new and moore toys!


----------



## abcarrow

*I wish I could afford a 3500*

The new lineup looks sweet, and I would like to get into a new 3500, but I'm with Reed. I would like to see a pro 5000 with the speed of the 3500, but with the longer ata of the Pro 5000.

abcarrow


----------



## ShootingABN!

Looks cool. I'd like to see the laminated limbs showing......:teeth::darkbeer:


----------



## drtnshtr

Why is it so hard for Darton to make a bow thats close to 40 inches ATA and 7 inch BH?


----------



## Reed

easy all the newbes have been brain washed that you cant hunt with a bow that is longer than 32ATAukey:


----------



## drtnshtr

Reed said:


> easy all the newbes have been brain washed that you cant hunt with a bow that is longer than 32ATAukey:


sure seems like thats the truth!!


----------



## 3children

For those Michigan shooters that want one of these jewels in there hands, I have just picked up the dealer ship for them, and will have them shortly. The original cam and a half! Speed, no shock, and a smooth draw what else do you want, oh yeah less money.


----------



## Reed

3children said:


> For those Michigan shooters that want one of these jewels in there hands, I have just picked up the dealer ship for them, and will have them shortly. The original cam and a half! Speed, no shock, and a smooth draw *what else do you want*, oh yeah less money.


how about 37-40ata 7" BH and 330-340 ibo oh and not pull like a bear:teeth:


----------



## abcarrow

*I agree with Reed*

Let's get the message out to Darton that the target ARCHER would like to see a long ATA with the speed of a short ATA. 

PLEASE

abcarrow


----------



## Dewboy

*Darton Tundra is close to what you wish for.*



Reed said:


> how about 37-40ata 7" BH and 330-340 ibo oh and not pull like a bear:teeth:


It looks like the PRO4000GT comes close except for the speed. Don't know why it isn't faster. In fear of not being able to ever get my hands on the bow you describe above, I just purchased a Darton Tundra which at 40 inches and 7.5 brace height reaches 312 IBO! That's as close as I've seen to what you guys are wishing for! I must not have been the only one thinking that because it bid up to $330 on eBay = $20 shipping. I've seen these go here on AT for less than $300 TYD. You might want to consider the Tundra. I think they might start getting hard to find.

The PRO4000GT has a 7-3/4" brace height, a whopping 1/4" more than the Tundra, but it's THREE INCHES SHORTER than the Tundra! So how can the Tundra be 4 FPS faster???? I thought that new 2-1/2 cam was supposed to be FASTER than the CPS7? I would be curious to see what would happen if someone put the 2-1/2 can system on a Tundra. Would the speed drop? Have we witnessed Darton going BACKWARDS? :mg:


----------



## bigtree67

*The best*

I have shot lightning. maverick. cyclone 3D long draw. tundra. all great shooters in the PAST. my PRO5000 the BEST I've owned left handed target shooter 33''draw length .


----------



## danlan00

I bought a magnum 33" with the CPS system and I havent thought about buying a new bow for a whille. But the way you guys are talking about this new 3500 I'm going to have to shoot this one. I think i'll go do that tomorrow!


----------



## Don Schultz

*Darton Cyclone is/was an excellent bow. The Mag 33 is solid*

But I recently stepped up from a Cyclone LD to a Tempest and was blown away by how much better the Tempest is than the Cyclone. Now I'm 2 generations behind...again. :mg: I think you will be amazed by the 3500.



danlan00 said:


> .....the way you guys are talking about this new 3500 I'm going to have to shoot this one. I think i'll go do that tomorrow!


----------



## Bow_Extreme

Does anyone a price on the Pro3500S model? It seems I read thru the entire 9 pages hoping to find a price and didn't find one. If your not allowed to post it, so be it but I would just like to know what they are running. I'm out of the Holland, Michigan area so a good dealer to pick one up at it would be helpful also. All info is greatly appreciated!!:shade:


----------



## bigtree67

*Ata darton*

stop by and check out the new bows PRO3500-2500-5000SD AS500 AS150DARTON booth 2313 shooting lanes A7-8


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

*Darton Pro2500S*

I'm just about ready to buy a Darton Pro 2500S in Shadow Black, sight unseen.... based on my past experience with an Avalanche, and the reports and pics posted on AT (a big thanks to 'Reed').

All I hope for is a grip than is thinner... and a real world speed of over 310 fps at 5 gpp/ 60lb/ 29.5" draw. 

Fingers crossed!!! 

Darton have put me on to a retailer in Michigan who would have to be the most helpful and knowledgeable guy I've ever dealt with.

Seems the 'official Aussie importer' has lost faith in the Darton brand. :chicken01: 

So, the US guys get my business! 

AW.


----------



## Reed

AW, the grip is way better than the past models. You should be close the 2500 has a 325-330 ibo adn of all the pros that I have set up they have all either hit IBO or just a c hair under. I would get both the 29" adn 29.5 mods just incase they tend to run a little long.

Reed


----------



## breedlove90

The year of 2009 has started for on fire for me as I have been extremely busy. Working, spending 4 days in Indy at the ATA show for Darton, and heading down to Texas for some doe management have comprised the new year for me.

With the season winding down and many does left to be taken to meet the MLDP suppestions I went with intentions to test many new products. Just made it down to the McCrea Ranch house in time to shhot by bow and head out for the evening hunt. It didnt take long to arrow the first doe of the trip as a green Firenock passed through her nicely before she sped off into the mesquite.









I watched many bucks rule the roost keeping the does pressured into parts unknown. The next opportunity came on the third day when a doe gave me a hard quartering away shot at 24 yards. The new AfterShock Maniac EX did a great job as she went down in sight.










We new bow had arrived to the Ranch that evening so the night was spent sighting in my Pro 2500. It didn't take long to start stacking arrows in tight groups building my confidence for the morning hunt. 

Nothing on my last morning but some bucks and the distant sounds of hens yelping. As darkness set in on my last evening a young doe wondered in and as she ran off I smiled as another great trip to Texas ended beautifully. It was great to spend time with all the Tejas boys and to meet some new friends. Many "memories" were made! :^O


----------



## bigtree67

I see the pro 2500 win out at the ATA show :thumbs_up


----------



## JohnnyRazorhead

How long does it take to get a 2500? I ordered one six weeks ago and it still hasn't came in. My dealer called last week and all they said was it was on the list.
I did just trade for an 08 pro 3000 and have nothing but good to say about it so far. I hope it's worth the wait on the 2500.


----------



## bigtree67

I will call darton monday for you:thumbs_up


----------



## buckmark23

*I couldn't help but notice....*



ARCHERYXPERT said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DARTON?????????? just because they have been around forever guys doesnt make them a good product. Just a loyal customer base, kmart shoppers mostly. I live in Pa and we have more Archers in my state then anyother and I travel ALOT and shoot. I have NEVER seen a Pro shop selling Darton's. Dont get defensive, If you like a Kmart or Walmart product go for it. Its just funny to me, its like the buddy you have who has a Fat, ugly, smelly wife who brags about her to you. Lmao, really!! Darton?? Give her a kiss for me fella's, but keep her all to yourself. We dont have alot of kmarts around here so I dont even get to check them out.





ARCHERYXPERT said:


> LMAO!! Darton, still funny.





ARCHERYXPERT said:


> You guys are rite, Much fewer blow ups for Darton. LMAO, All 34 Darton bows sold last yr made it thru. The 300, 000 plus Bowtech sold had a couple blow up. You guys got me. DARTON?? STILL GETS ME, lmao





ARCHERYXPERT said:


> And I havent. Confused about what that has to do with Darton Garbage that I wouldnt shoot if you gave it to me. Lol, Your wife is pretty really, lol. Great personality, Black Friday is coming Kmart will have all the Dartons on clearance fellas get out the check book. Lmao, Darton still makes me smile.





ARCHERYXPERT said:


> I like to open these threads just like I read the funny page in the newspaper after I read the sports. Lmao. Darton?? Really guys, cute thou


I never seen a 39 year old with such a poor attitude and sorry representation of archery. Try not being a fan boy of the big sponsors and try knowing a little bit about who the real inovators of archery are. I guess you believe everything you see on hunting shows and t.v.???:zip:

Oh, you got owned earlier in this tread


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

*Here's mine!*

Just got my 2500S. Nice one Darton!

I had to take a pic of it before I shot it!

Now I'd love to find someone that makes timber or resin sideplates for it. :wink:


----------



## JohnnyRazorhead

SWEET!!!! I also ordered the black. I hope mine looks as good.


----------



## Reed

BatmanDownUnder said:


> Just got my 2500S. Nice one Darton!
> 
> I had to take a pic of it before I shot it!
> 
> Now I'd love to find someone that makes timber or resin sideplates for it. :wink:


looks good, now get that thing to a chrono and give me some numbers to compare with.:wink:


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

*Darton Pro 2500S*



Reed said:


> looks good, now get that thing to a chrono and give me some numbers to compare with.:wink:


OK, it's set up.

30" draw, 59.6lb, 307gn CT Cheetah, D-loop, specialty peep with aperture.

322 fps :thumbs_up That's what I wanted!!

(Weights measured on Easton gear and Pro Chrono digital used).

These bows are right on the advertised speeds, when you factor in the string accessories.


I'm blown away with how quiet the bow is and how well it sits in the hand after the shot. My 08 Syn-X wanted to jump out of my hand with no stabilizer and v-bar set.

The other feature that has got me smiling is the wall... I didn't think it would be has solid given the stops use the cables for resistance. It's as good as a stop on the limb... easily.


Without a doubt, I will cop a lot of s**t from my 3D buddy's when I turn up at the butts with this bow (they are all Bowtech, Mathews and Hoyt fans).

I know of one Darton shooter in the Aussie MBO division.

They will eat their words once they shoot it, I'm sure. :wink:

Now... who can make me some custom side plates? 

AW.


----------



## Reed

BatmanDownUnder said:


> OK, it's set up.
> 
> 30" draw, 59.6lb, 307gn CT Cheetah, D-loop, specialty peep with aperture.
> 
> 322 fps :thumbs_up That's what I wanted!!
> 
> (Weights measured on Easton gear and Pro Chrono digital used).
> 
> These bows are right on the advertised speeds, when you factor in the string accessories.
> 
> 
> I'm blown away with how quiet the bow is and how well it sits in the hand after the shot. My 08 Syn-X wanted to jump out of my hand with no stabilizer and v-bar set.
> 
> The other feature that has got me smiling is the wall... I didn't think it would be has solid given the stops use the cables for resistance. It's as good as a stop on the limb... easily.
> 
> 
> Without a doubt, I will cop a lot of s**t from my 3D buddy's when I turn up at the butts with this bow (they are all Bowtech, Mathews and Hoyt fans).
> 
> I know of one Darton shooter in the Aussie MBO division.
> 
> They will eat their words once they shoot it, I'm sure. :wink:
> 
> Now... who can make me some custom side plates?
> 
> AW.



you could take a look at 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=711705

not sure if he is doing the 09's yet?

Yea Darton does not get alot of love on A-F:wink:


----------



## tym2relax

*Darton Pro 5000T*

Just got my Darton Pro 5000T last week. I Just finished tuining it and I shot 448 with 26X's tonight. Not bad for the first time shooting with this bow.


----------



## RichardOleshJr

Did anyone see the competion blue 3500 yet? And does anyone have pictures of it?


----------



## Dewboy

*Riser Geometry...designers thinking outside of the box!*

Take note! I'm sure all of you have noticed the new riser geometry, but many of you might not have given it much thought beyond "wow that sucker looks cool"! But have you noticed what really makes it look cool and sets it apart from most others? Darton broke away from the norm and designed a riser that was not so symmetrical. A good bow to compare this to is the new MONSTER by McPherson/Mathews. The monster has the typical symetrical riser, almost as if the designers drew the top half then merely copied and dropped the top half down to the bottom at an axis point in the center of the grip. anyone that's done any CAD or mastercam drawing knows what I'm talking about, but in laman's terms, the bottom is like a copy of the top half of the bow. The Monster looks painfully plain, while the New Darton's actually have character! I'm not bashing Mathews guys. But you've got to give Darton credit for thinking outside of the box on the geometry of their new risers, much like! I've noticed Martin, Bowtech, and a few other companies have been taking steps in this direction as well. Hoyt litterally revamped their bowline and sent their popularity skyrocketing with their unique risers. Darton has now made it clear they don't intend to FOLLOW anyone. This can only help the archery industry! Do you ever remember a time when there were so many amazing bows? :thumbs_up


----------



## eddiethehunter

danlan00 said:


> I bought a magnum 33" with the CPS system and I havent thought about buying a new bow for a whille.



i have the same bow.. actually it's only the 2nd bow i ever bought!! was thinking about getting a new bow soon but not sure why? i guess for more speed? or i'm just getting the "itch" for a new bow? i just put a custom made mean v string suppresser on it this year & can't believe how much quieter and smoother it is now.. my father tells me why buy a new bow when your bow shoots fine & still kills deer? 7 deer down this year so i guess i'll be holding on to her a bit longer :thumbs_up


----------



## danlan00

eddiethehunter said:


> i have the same bow.. actually it's only the 2nd bow i ever bought!! was thinking about getting a new bow soon but not sure why? i guess for more speed? or i'm just getting the "itch" for a new bow? i just put a custom made mean v string suppresser on it this year & can't believe how much quieter and smoother it is now.. my father tells me why buy a new bow when your bow shoots fine & still kills deer? 7 deer down this year so i guess i'll be holding on to her a bit longer :thumbs_up


I know what you mean, I keep up with the maintnence on my bow and I never do anything more than put new strings on it why should I buy a new bow? BECAUSE I CAN is about the only thing I can come up with. I went and shot the new 3500s WOW is that an awsome bow! its near the top of the list for me for sure! And I like being different, anyone new to archery when you tell them you shoot a darton they tell you "I've never heard of it" I'm glad darton doesn't advertise more!:wink:


----------



## eddiethehunter

it's just like anything else danlan00.. if you take care of something it'll last ya a long time!!


----------



## bigtree67

*darton*

Will DARTON be at NFAA Louisville Indoor Nationals March 14-15


----------



## RT1

Anybody heard how Darton is doing financially? Cash flow good?

Sounds like Pearson is just about cooked


----------



## breedlove90

RT1 said:


> Anybody heard how Darton is doing financially? Cash flow good?
> 
> Sounds like Pearson is just about cooked


Can't make the bows fast enough right now...Straight from the horse's mouth...:teeth:


----------



## H&S Archer

Check this out. Darton PRO2500 56# 30" draw Gold Tip Ultralight PRO500 287 grains producing 330 FPS and three inch groups at 50 yards. SWEET The factory strings are the best that Darton has used to date. I ended up switching to winner choice a few days ago and it is an improvement. It would be subtle for most by the difference between 8125 and 452X is noticeable. Waiting to shoot leagues this Thursday night to see whats what for my score.:thumbs_up


----------



## Reed

RT1 said:


> Anybody heard how Darton is doing financially? Cash flow good?
> 
> Sounds like Pearson is just about cooked


should be doing ok aslong as everyone keeps paying the royalites

Oh if anyone is intreseted I have another Pro3000 for sale, 50 lb max though

Reed


----------



## Broken nock

I made a contrabution to Darton. I'm waiting on my 09 3500 to come in. Should be about another 2 weeks. I guess they send out to backward bows, before they send out the lefties.


----------



## selectarchery

I just picked up the line after seeing them at the Illinois Deer and Turkey Classic. Nice bows! The youth bow is a great buy and I've had some great reaction to the Pro 3500 that we had at the Select Archery shooting trailer. Just wanted to thank Ted and the rest of the guys at the Darton booth - they spent a lot of time helping people shoot the bows...especially the kids. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## RT1

selectarchery said:


> I just picked up the line after seeing them at the Illinois Deer and Turkey Classic. Nice bows! The youth bow is a great buy and I've had some great reaction to the Pro 3500 that we had at the Select Archery shooting trailer. Just wanted to thank Ted and the rest of the guys at the Darton booth - they spent a lot of time helping people shoot the bows...especially the kids. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up[/QUOTE
> 
> Jim you picked them up, very good move. They will be a very good seller like pearson is or was.


----------



## JohnnyRazorhead

I have an 08 pro 3000 set at 60lb and 28" shooting 307fps with a 354 gr maxima 250. I bought it used on AT and was impressed enough that I just got a new 09 pro 2500 50 lb. I am in the process of setting it up now. I'll
let you know how it shoots but I'm betting :thumbs_up


----------



## DMaverick

JohnnyRazorhead said:


> I have an 08 pro 3000 set at 60lb and 28" shooting 307fps with a 354 gr maxima 250. I bought it used on AT and was impressed enough that I just got a new 09 pro 2500 50 lb. I am in the process of setting it up now. I'll
> let you know how it shoots but I'm betting :thumbs_up


Holy crap, I must be doing something wrong! I am shooting an '07 Pro 3000 at 28 inches and 58 pounds with a 300 grain Victory X-Ringer HV and I am shooting at 298 FPS. How do you have that thing set up?

I'll be at the Iowa Classic this weekend. Will definitely stop by the Darton Booth!


----------



## outbackarcher

*Pro 4000 GT*

I just got my 4000 Gt and I really like it. I wish it had a little more umph but it is a real shooter. My setup is on 28" and 68 lbs with a 357 grain 2312 and I am getting 283 fps, but it shoots like a dream.


Now my 2500 on the other hand is going to be an awesome hunting bow. On 28" 70 lbs with a 390 grain shaft I am getting 300 fps and it shoots broadheads great.


----------



## RT1

I think the 2500 is the bow to get for me. Great specs on it.

Anybody have a used one to sell?


----------



## drtnshtr

outbackarcher said:


> I just got my 4000 Gt and I really like it. I wish it had a little more umph but it is a real shooter. My setup is on 28" and 68 lbs with a 357 grain 2312 and I am getting 283 fps, but it shoots like a dream.
> 
> 
> Now my 2500 on the other hand is going to be an awesome hunting bow. On 28" 70 lbs with a 390 grain shaft I am getting 300 fps and it shoots broadheads great.


If Im not mistaken this is the bow(4000) that resembles the old Rampage specs correct? That would be my choice...:thumbs_up How is the new cam system with the yokes working out for you guys?


----------



## JohnnyRazorhead

DMaverick said:


> Holy crap, I must be doing something wrong! I am shooting an '07 Pro 3000 at 28 inches and 58 pounds with a 300 grain Victory X-Ringer HV and I am shooting at 298 FPS. How do you have that thing set up?
> 
> I'll be at the Iowa Classic this weekend. Will definitely stop by the Darton Booth!


Nothing special. New WC X-coat strings. Alpine teflon cable slide. G5 3/16 peep and small string loop. nothing else on string. STS contacts WC string serving so there is no extra serving. My bow has 60 lb limbs on it and they are almost maxed. Weight was checked with an Easton scale that you draw like a bow. My big scales were off by 3 lbs. My chrono and the shop chrono were exactly the same. Just great bows.


----------



## Reed

JohnnyRazorhead said:


> I have an 08 pro 3000 set at 60lb and 28" shooting 307fps with a 354 gr maxima 250. I bought it used on AT and was impressed enough that I just got a new 09 pro 2500 50 lb. I am in the process of setting it up now. I'll
> let you know how it shoots but I'm betting :thumbs_up


Man that dont seem right, yuo sure its not a 300 grain arrow. your setup would be 7 fps faster than the specs not counting the fact that you are 50 frain over IBO


----------



## Don Schultz

*3500*

I got to hold a 3500 in my hand this week. It was the only Darton in the store except a Ranger III and my Tempest.

I was impressed with the light weight. Inspecting it, I saw there was not an extra bit of metal anywhere on the bow. The riser is thinner and the lightening holes larger. The cams especially have nothing extra. I suspect Darton may have gotten some extra help in engineering the riser and cams closer to the edge. They may have even needed to adjust the alloys used. 

I'm not going to spend $800 on a bow any time soon, but one of these is definitely in my future.. :thumbs_up


----------



## JohnnyRazorhead

Reed said:


> Man that dont seem right, yuo sure its not a 300 grain arrow. your setup would be 7 fps faster than the specs not counting the fact that you are 50 frain over IBO


I will re-wiegh and chrono tonight and try to post pics. I have never posted pics here before.


----------



## Reed

JohnnyRazorhead said:


> I will re-wiegh and chrono tonight and try to post pics. I have never posted pics here before.


i would check the arrow. under your specs your 3000 is faster than the 3500


----------



## DMaverick

I hope you are right Reed. I thought my bow was smokin' at 298 fps with 28 inches and 58 pounds!! My Pro 3000 is really starting to shoot like a dream!!! Now I need a 2500 in all black to go with it!


----------



## Reed

DMaverick said:


> I hope you are right Reed. I thought my bow was smokin' at 298 fps with 28 inches and 58 pounds!! My Pro 3000 is really starting to shoot like a dream!!! Now I need a 2500 in all black to go with it!



that sound close, my 3000 at 27 3/4 60 lbs and 315ish arrow was low to mid 290's depending on whos chron I used.


----------



## JohnnyRazorhead

Sorry I haven't posted. It will be tomorrow though before I recheck and repost this. My son is here so I will be able to get pics up.


----------



## breedlove90

*DARTON scores in SC..*

This year has been a big change for me as I have only made it out to hunt one time prior to this past weekend. The first two months of the year were compromised with me working trade shows across the eastern side of the country. However, I did take the time outside of the field to "retrain" my mind and shot process. With the help of Forrest Carter as coach, I took just over 40 days to learn how to shoot a surprise release with my Chocolate Addiction. Knowing that I had room for improvement I knew that this would help but in the end I'm truly blown away at how much it helped. I would advise anyone trying to decrease their group size to learn how to shoot with a surprise release.

I had gotten a call from North American Safari's Blaine Anthony saying that the team was going to be down in my area hog hunting for the weekend. I was already heading to the low country of SC to hunt the opener for turkeys on Sunday morning so it would be perfect. 

Arriving just before lunch at Black River Plantation I had the time to meet all the guys and sit down for lunch. We goofed off and I shot my bows to make sure nothing was bumped off during the drive. We all got together and paired up to head out to kill and video. Charles Higdon of Mossy Oak Properties was going to be over my shoulder as we headed to the swamp. 

It was cool with thick overcast skies that looked of rain. We were in stand roughly an hour and a half when I heard a hog coming through the creek. A big black boar hog came into 12 yards and wheeled around to meet another hog coming out behind him. Big mistake, as I hit full draw and the surprise release fired off sending a Gold Tip through his heart. He took off a meager 35 yards and it all was captured on film. 

I have killed over a dozen wild hogs now but this one was by far the largest one I've ever taken. After some pictures and camp chat, I jumped in the Suburban and headed south to meet my buddies awaiting my arrival to talk setup on turkeys the following morning.










After we talked through the setup and the settings on their new camera gear were set, we tried to go to sleep but the sounds of gobbles in our minds made that difficult. As the foggy morning broke we sat in the Double Bull on a winter rye field with a bird gobbling on roost just 100 yards away. We had Jenny, a mounted gobbler, and another standing hen out to pull the birds into bow range. Upon fly down he headed the other as many times they do to leave you scratching your head thinking, "why in the world did that happen?" Hen chatter cranked up thus so did my calling. Yelping and cutting back in forth, the boss hen and I had an argument and 3 birds popped into the field on a run. I immediately saw that they were 3 jakes so wasn't so fast to grab my bow. With the HD footage rolling these birds ran all the way in, paused, started purring, then started spurring and flogging the gobbler decoy. I figured that he just might have some movie stars here so when I grabbed the bow it was game time. The first bird received Maniac EX at 7 yards, before the other 2 knew what happened the second arrow was gone. At 11 yards the shot was perfect and the only survivor just had to beat on his downed buddies. I couldn't believe in the matter of 40 seconds I had just tagged 2 birds, on the first morning, of my first turkey hunt of 2009. I have said this before and will again, I hunt for the fun of it and the experience of the hunt itself, not to kill record book animals. My advice to any hunter regardless of experience, age, or gender is; if it feels right then shoot, never let others judging you for being ethically right, legally right, and enjoying your time in God's outdoors bother you. The smile says it all as I hold my harvest from a well executed morning. Here we go boys and girls, ITS TURKEY SEASON!!!


----------



## bobcfd

*darton 2500*

Just ordered pro 2500 left handed 
Want to make it quiet any suggestions
31 draw qad rest


----------



## H&S Archer

It is THS Sporting Center best selling bow of 2009 thus far. They do carry several brands and this years PRO2500 has been winning over most shooters when these bows are compared side to side. They keep 50,60 & 70 # bows in stock and have all the draw modules for these bows in stock.


----------



## tym2relax

Just set up my Pro 3500 for 3D and I wanted to see how it would shoot indoors. I normally shoot the Pro 5000T indoors and with the longer axle to axle I found it very forgiving. I have always considered shorter axle to axle bows to be great for speed but not the most forgiving. Last night I was surprised by how easy it was to shoot on a 300 round. I shot a 299 with 42x's with the Pro 3500, this was my first time shooting with pins and a 12 inch stab. It was so easy to shoot and held like a rock. I love this bow!


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

*2500s*



bobcfd said:


> Just ordered pro 2500 left handed
> Want to make it quiet any suggestions
> 31 draw qad rest


I have the 2500S and I've had no end of comments on how quiet the bow is. :thumbs_up
Even at 5 gpp.
I shoot mine for 3D and love it.
AW.


----------



## drtnshtr

*here is one of my recent posts in another thread about Dartons*

hence the name I used to be a darton shooter until I had a spell with limbs on my rampages back about 7-8 years ago....I used a friends mathews conquest 3 to shoot tourneys with until the rampage came back but I never went back to my old darton...weeelllll it just so happens I been hunting the past year or 2 with my dads tempest and every time I shoot it I think WOW how I miss my old darton....soooo I recently was searching for an older darton and run across a Maverick on craigslist for $50 yeh I said 50 bux....I have struggled with the Mathews since day 1 and it has never really felt that comfortable to me so tonight I decided it was time to see waht this old maverick would do...after getting the maverick to my specs tonight and shooting it for an hour or so in the garage at 12 yards I can tell you it will probably go with me to the next tournament...it feels so awesome compared to my C3....Is it wrong to like my $50 maverick better than my $400 C3????


----------



## H&S Archer

I have two left handers on back order...:mg:


----------



## bobcfd

*two to three weeds on back order Darton 2500 left hand*

Order from Ind dealer plan on only useing for deer hunting. 
Broke down its time to replace my proline pointblank went with Darton,over a Mathews because of the feel it shoot a whole lot faster then my proline


----------



## Dewboy

*Darton 2009 Pro Series 3500 & 2500*

I would love to see these bows and have a chance to shoot them. They made lots of improvements this year with the limb butts, smaller grip, Barnesdale limbs, the strings are better I've heard, and a now have a Transferable Lifetime Warranty! How can you beat that deal? Yet, it's almost like Darton doesn't even exist when you're here on AT reading the posts. I don't get it.


----------



## bobcfd

Its been over two week i will let you know how it shoots ,when ever it gets here


----------



## Mac of Michigan

*great bows!*

Sizzlin' fast and no 3 grains per inch to get there either!


----------



## drtnshtr

Any of you Darton guys gonna be in Augusta for the ASA shoot this weekend? Come on over to the K45 course and watch me kick some butt with my retro Maverick I bought for $50 on Craigslist...I shot it on the second half this past weekend on an IBO course at a local shoot and shot 10 outta 15 11's:mg: I cant wait to see the look on these boys faces when I pull out the old girl down there.


----------



## Fdale's Finest

Dewboy said:


> I would love to see these bows and have a chance to shoot them. They made lots of improvements this year with the limb butts, smaller grip, Barnesdale limbs, the strings are better I've heard, and a now have a Transferable Lifetime Warranty! How can you beat that deal? Yet, it's almost like Darton doesn't even exist when you're here on AT reading the posts. I don't get it.


I know they now have some bows with laminated limbs but you say they are Barnsdales. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Reed

Fdale's Finest said:


> I know they now have some bows with laminated limbs but you say they are Barnsdales. Can anyone else confirm this?


not sure, but darton has done their limbs inhouse forever, it would be odd for them to change as they seem to be one off the few companys that dont have a lot of limb problems


----------



## Dewboy

*I was Wrong*



Reed said:


> not sure, but darton has done their limbs inhouse forever, it would be odd for them to change as they seem to be one off the few companys that dont have a lot of limb problems


I was wrong. I was quoting what I read in a post, but digging further I found they are Gordon Glass limbs according to Joh Silks in a field evaluation of the Darton 3500. He quotes:

Darton steps up again in 2009 with its new Pro3500. It features the CPS-G2 2 & ½ Cam, significantly reflexed riser, comfortable molded rubber grip, *parallel Gordon Glass limbs*, a silencing package and Realtree’s Hardwoods Green HD camo finish.

Sorry for the misinformation. Gordon Glass Limbs are very good quality limbs as well. According a PSE rep, that's who's making the X-Force limbs are they are awesome!

You can read the full article here:

http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/publish/JonSilks-0001/Field_Evaluation_-_Darton_Pro_3500.shtml


----------



## Dewboy

*Reed is correct*



Reed said:


> not sure, but darton has done their limbs inhouse forever, it would be odd for them to change as they seem to be one off the few companys that dont have a lot of limb problems


REED's "In-House" assertion is correct. Some of the limb making takes place at Darton's machining facility.

Each Pro3500 limb is made up of a Gordon Composite E-Glass core and laminated S-Glass skins. Darton machines the Gordon material core to exacting tolerances in length, width and thickness, which are then coupled with the skins. Skins are placed on the compression and tension sides of the limb. Together they produce a strong power platform for the entire system. Limb sets are brought together for each bow through a matching process based on deflection values.

The information was taken from the article linked in my above post.


----------



## Dewboy

*Jon Silk's opinion from the Review:*

Jon Silk's take on it:



I received a new all-black version of the Pro 3500 for testing. I want to start out by just saying that this black version looks great. The companies that have black finish bows advertise them for ground blinds but I would think that they would work well in a treestand, in the shadows of a pine tree or just about anywhere else for that matter. 



I had tested a camo 3500 earlier in the year and got some great results, however, *Darton has refined their rig even further and made it better*. They *now offer an optional string suppression system that mounts below the grip*, which I prefer as it keeps the area of the string clear where I usually put my kisser button. They also *removed a small ridge under the shelf that makes the grip smoother and more comfortable*. Lastly, they *made a change to the cam that gives it a more generous valley and what they got in return, at least in my testing, was an extra foot per second IBO*.



This is Darton’s best bow to date in my opinion. They have solved the puzzle of coupling speed with minimal kick, vibration or noise. Hitting 339 fps IBO right out of the box with a smooth draw, little shock and minimal noise is a big deal and significant accomplishment. *Another point I would like to bring up is that Darton hit their advertised IBO speed. Unfortunately, this doesn’t happen nearly often enough in the industry.*



The Pro3500 is a solid performer in all aspects of what most of us look for in a quality hunting rig. Few bows are able to hold a high level of performance in all categories like the Pro3500. It is a bowhunter’s bow. The grip is comfortable and the draw cycle is typical of a Darton Hybrid cam – smooth. A key factor in making this bow what it is, especially as *compared to its predecessor Pro3000, is its reduced mass weight. The Pro3500 is a half a pound lighter *and it feels much more maneuverable and comfortable in my hands.


----------



## bobcfd

*pro 2500*

Recieved pro 2500 lastweek from Darton
Was hitting center of target in ten arrows.
bows is quiet fast an accurate.
I am pleased


----------



## Nuwwave

don schultz said:


> i'm in the chicago area. We've not had a single darton dealer in the area for many many years (10+?)


++1


----------



## Don Schultz

I've bought every Darton I've owned online. I will own one of the newest generation Dartons next year. For now I'm very happy with my Tempests, and an old 2 cam Wrangler as a backup.


----------



## RT1

showing darton some love


----------

